# Texas Flats Shootout



## Number_Five

First I have to give credit to the name to Yellowskeeter!

Second I'm going to do my best to explain what this is, or could be.

What I'm proposing is a gathering of people who would like to test their boats performance and their driving skills under controlled conditions. 
To me, this would be very similar to the combination of two past times: 

1. Grocery store hot rod gatherings 
2. 4 wheel drive courses set up to run your vehicle through the muck

How this would, or could potentially work is what this thread would hopefully work out. The place I am thinking of having this would be the sand flat that I recently had a bad experience, just west of Mustang Island Sate Park. The beach is about 300 - 400 yards from where the running lanes would be, and provide an excellent vantage point. The flat ranges in depth from about 3" - 10" in depth, and gets progressively shallower the closer you get to the sand bar separating this area from Corpus Christi Bay.

Runs could originate in Kate's Hole just to the south of the flat, and your run could be started by radio after the course is clear. The course could be a straight line, or one in which a 360 maneuver would need to take place to count. There are countless possibilities.

I am envisioning a $50 - $75 entry fee for participants to cover the cost of stand by tow boats (probably an airboat or two).

Getting all the "my boat runs shallower than yours" stuff on the table. Tran Sport, Shallow Sport, Majek, Shoalwater, New water, Haynie, SCB's and any others who want to give it a go.

I say divisions:

Length - 20'-24', 19'-16', Scooter division, etc.

Getting your boat on plan in a measurable depth...

Am I completely nuts?

Five


----------



## Copano/Aransas

NO your not, but will you run it again also:slimer: ?


----------



## jatupa

:headknock I don't see this turning out well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patwilson

I bet you could hear...." Hold my beer and watch this " some where in the mix


----------



## DGAustin

Bryan Evans and other boat repair places are probably in full support of this.


----------



## Number_Five

Copano/Aransas said:


> NO your not, but will you run it again also:slimer: ?


As long as we have tow boats on site you bet your *** I'd run that again! Not only that but I'd watch all the different boats run it too....it'd be fun!

Five


----------



## Bird

I'm interested in seeing how my El Pescador 24 would stack up against the other skinny boats out there. I know what I can "get away with" in West G bay which most of the flats are mud. Sand is a little less forgiving. Only problem I see is pulling bow eyes and/or bow cleats out since those fittings aren't designed for towing. Other secondary issue is that we'll all be fighting for 2nd place behind Railbird.


----------



## flatsmaster14

Can I bring my mud boat? Lol


----------



## Number_Five

How this would actually work is completely up in the air...heck flats bring both your boats! You're still running your 21 trancat yeah?

Bird...that is railbirds turf...we'll all ne chasing second! The thing is I was freaked out about getting towed through the bow eye...but there's enough give in the water to relieve the stress.

Five


----------



## flatsmaster14

Yep still got the tran cat and to be honest it will get up skinnier than the mud boat in sand lol

If I made the drive I'd like to fish, so if this really goes down someone put me on some fish!!!


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Fun*

SCB Recon tracks in that exact area.


----------



## Number_Five

scb factory said:


> SCB Recon tracks in that exact area.


So does this mean you don't want to run that again because you did it, or you definitely want to run it again with others watching because you know you can do it?

One thing your picture doesn't show is whether the boat is stuck out of frame, or do we just assume that? 

Also assuming since there is a picture, you stopped the recon, got out, took the picture, got back in then went up on plane in the same water? 

Looks like there could be multiple boats that would make it through this just fine.

I was thinking about calling around tomorrow to check the feasibility of airboats on standby.

Flats, I'd take you fishing while you're there, we'd just have to figure out a weekend.

Five


----------



## mgeistman

I'm in if I'm off when it happens


----------



## Number_Five

I'll definitely tally the who's in....I'd say after a week of this thread. I think that's fair for inclusion, heck it may never happen, but it sure would be fun to see if it did.

What I'd really like is feedback on how, when, who and what do we need to do to make this happen? I know there are some very creative intelligent people out there that could provide input on making this a reality....that is of course this is a dumb idea...then I would like to hear that side too.

Five


----------



## jramm

Just need a beer sponsor and some bleachers and it's the perfect spectator sport! Could even devise a bracket and go head-to-head until there's a single "flats champ"


----------



## flatsmaster14

You need to find a boat ramp that we could meet at, throw a date out there so we can see if we are off work, and pick some spots for the flat bottom boats and tv's 

If I go I'm only gunna take 1 boat so I guess it would be the tran, won't really prove anything with the mud boat. 

I might be able to to get an air boat to come with us or I could put my winch on the mud boat. I can pull a good bit with the boat staked out


----------



## Number_Five

jramm....not sure we could pull off bleachers, but there is a TON of spectator space on the beach and everyone could bring a folding chair and a pavilion style shade. Beer sponsor, they would love this, and I like the bracket idea.

The launch ramp to get back in that area would be marker 37, or any of the ramps under the causeway, there are about 6. I have the GPS coordinates of where I was, then we would extrapolate a meeting place based on proximity and water depth...probably Kate's Hole.

If you knew how to bring an airboat that would save a ton of money....would you want to bring your mud boat, that would mean not running the cat? If that's the case you can ride in mine to fish in!

Great feedback guys!

Five


----------



## flatsmaster14

If this thing has enough people might wanna think about food, someone bring a BBQ pit and cook something cheap like chicken or hot dogs. Pm westendangler he puts together a mud run for us and people from all over come out, (mainly tx,la people) 60-100 boats I think! He could point you in the right direction


----------



## 2013Shoalcat

Sounds like fun wish I was closer or had a bad *** airboat to help.


----------



## flatsmaster14

I'll have to call around on the airboat, maybe coe knows where one is. As far as me bringing the mud boat, I can pull people out if they ain't dry docked but my motor (pro drive) sucks in sand so if we are on a flat I need 4-6 inchs of sand to get up.


----------



## Number_Five

Dang Shoalcat...I think we need at least 20 - 30 boats to pull this thing off, wish you were closer too...or had an airboat! LOL

Flats I thought about food...we can definitely do BBQ of some sort...or everyone bring stuff...


----------



## flatsmaster14

Ya someone bring a pit and set a time to cook. If you wanna eat bring foot to cook.


----------



## flatsmaster14

Now we just need everyone to say how great there boats are and how shallow they run!


----------



## daryl1979

*flats*

i am in this sounds like fun


----------



## Number_Five

It happens ALL the time until there's a feasible way to see! 

there has to be organization too....we can't just having everyone running around like crazy. 

There would need to be distinct areas:

1. Pre-run staging in deeper water
2. Course area to be defined
3. Information area where you could check on who has the next run, or how long it will be before the person you want to see runs

We would need organizers:

1. To set line ups
2. To communicate course clearance to boats on standby
3. To coordinate the tow boats to get people and boats safely off the course

anything else?

Five


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks

Gotta be a bit careful not to draw bad attention to us with the group(s) in favor of no prop zones, etc. 

With that in mind - if can get it figured out we will come with SCB Recon and props.


----------



## Number_Five

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> Gotta be a bit careful not to draw bad attention to us with the group(s) in favor of no prop zones, etc.
> 
> With that in mind - if can get it figured out we will come with SCB Recon and props.


Sweet! Does this mean the winner gets a new prop!? Just kidding, but if we had enough entry fee money we may be able to cover the cost of one for the winner.

I also spoke with a marine biologist....perks of my line of work...who did his graduate work on prop scars, and he said the sand flat I'm referring to would have little to no adverse affect considering the difficulty in which sea grasses foothold process is.

He also said he probably wouldn't "ask" for permission either!

Five


----------



## jramm

Yeah my bleacher reference was just my silliness for the fact that this could be a good spectator draw. 

How about some type of side pot for guys who want to "call their shot"? Not exactly sure how it would work but I'm sure there will be no shortage of "top this".

I don't even have a boat to contend and probably not enough nerve even if I did but I do want to come out and watch!


----------



## Number_Five

jramm...I could see this come in just above an illegal cock fight and just below an organized Thai kick boxing match with people thrown money everywhere!

Five


----------



## jramm

Probably right on that one


----------



## Kyle 1974

Post up the location. I'll go anchor up in 3' of water with an ice chest full of beerz.


----------



## speck trout chaser

Kyle 1974 said:


> Post up the location. I'll go anchor up in 3' of water with an ice chest full of beerz.


X2....count me in!!!


----------



## Number_Five

I'm taking about the area just west of Mustang Island, or just northeast of deadman's hole. I think I said to someone it was southeast...but it's either due east or just northeast.

I can't figure out how to post a google earth image with a boundary outlined.

Anyone?

Five


----------



## blackmagic

For everyone that dosent go, someone please bring the video camera this might be good!


----------



## Number_Five

For sure..this will be documented...hopefully not for prosecution! LOL

For those of you interested in the exact location, copy and paste this into your google maps search browser: N27 40.723 W97 12.129

Five


----------



## blackmagic

number_five said:


> for sure..this will be documented...hopefully not for prosecution! Lol
> 
> for those of you interested in the exact location, copy and paste this into your google maps search browser: N27 40.723 w97 12.129
> 
> five


Lol


----------



## sotxks

Somewhere around here?


----------



## Number_Five

Yep that's the area:

So staging can take place in Kate's Hole and the run area is the green area between Dead man's and the Subject to inundation area. 

Also, the runs must go from south to north...no gathering speed in the bay and skipping across the bar! LOL

Five


----------



## Kyle 1974

Spot?


----------



## Number_Five

Kyle 1974 said:


> Spot?
> 
> View attachment 573726


Close enough..that's where the staging would probably take place!

Cool man thanks for posting that!

Five


----------



## daniel7930

I would like to see this. But I will leave the boat at home


----------



## pmgoffjr

Ok, count me in. Been too long since the last "watch this" opportunity.


----------



## Capt.Ralph Morales

I'm in but staging needs to be at the big duck blind off of packery ...and run all the way to kates dead mans and back...I'm ready...lets do this!


----------



## F N G

Crazy idea but really has my interest, I would hope that there will be an X3 and the big Dargel Cat participating to see as advertised.


----------



## theyallbreak

I think the speed should not be over 30 going over the flats. To keep the momentum down


----------



## Capt.Ralph Morales

That wouldn't be a problem in my boat.....


----------



## Cody C

Are you going to time it right for a lower tide? It wouldn't be any fun on a high tide. Needs to be late enough in the spring that the water is warm! 


Cody C


----------



## adpostel

I'm with Kyle on this one, some things are better watched. 

But after this, can we have another gathering, whereby, we could take all those same boats and make a run across East Galveston Bay in a 20 mph SE wind from say Topwater Grill to Stingaree Marina? I'd be down for that in my 24 footer, and you have to run the bay, not the ditch...... I would definitely participate in that.... Couldn't be worse than running across West Matty during the 2Coolfishing 1st Annual Lapse of Reason Tour last year.....


----------



## pmgoffjr

Rules...phoey on that.
Start here, go there. *IF* more than one make it, find another trail until one is left standing. Winner.


----------



## Bird

adpostel said:


> I'm with Kyle on this one, some things are better watched.
> 
> But after this, can we have another gathering, whereby, we could take all those same boats and make a run across East Galveston Bay in a 20 mph SE wind from say Topwater Grill to Stingaree Marina? I'd be down for that in my 24 footer, and you have to run the bay, not the ditch...... I would definitely participate in that.... Couldn't be worse than running across West Matty during the 2Coolfishing 1st Annual Lapse of Reason Tour last year.....


Already done that run in my El Pescador Adolph. Are you saying you want to play follow the leader? :biggrin: I may be slow but big water or skinny water I can get my EP to eat it.


----------



## adpostel

Bird said:


> Already done that run in my El Pescador Adolph. Are you saying you want to play follow the leader? :biggrin: I may be slow but big water or skinny water I can get my EP to eat it.


HAHA Bird, no I don't wish to play follow the leader, I want to roll in your EP, I have a great fondness for that rig, and we need to get out there on it and whistle at some Big Girls over in your neck of the woods...... Heck, my rig ain't nuthin but a party machine, lol.... Let's get on some pescados Bro......:cheers:


----------



## Blue Fury

Port mansfield would be a much better area. Low tide in Peyton's you can run in 3" and less of water for miles.


----------



## pmgoffjr

Don't need miles, 100 yards of the right stuff is all you want.


----------



## Number_Five

Cody C...I agree it needs to be low tide, or at least identical conditions I experienced on Jan 26th at 4:30pm.

I specifically thought this area was ideal, because corpus is pretty much central to most people, and the beach was perfect for bbq and spectatin'.

I think warmth of spring is a great idea...enough time to work out logistics...what do yall think about a 50-75 dollar entry to cover tow boats?

Five


----------



## theyallbreak

50-75 I'm in.


----------



## Number_Five

T.A.B. I also think some sort of speed "limit" is good...40ish should be cool, I also think rules shmules...

If there was a 360 turn on the course in shallow water it would impose a speed limit of sorts.
Five


----------



## o.b.

I will definitely be there as a spectator.


----------



## Number_Five

o.b. said:


> I've waded there before. There are lots of scattered oysters that can cause some major boat rash for those that are not familiar with the area. I will definitely be there as a spectator though


I thought about that, and was thinking pvc pipe with flags either outlining a lane or marking oysters as a hazard, other than the scattered clumps its mostly sand. If this works out i could use some help marking out a course, or marking the oyster.

That's a good point though O.B. I definitely do not want any damage other than egos!

Five


----------



## F N G

Then post a leg running out the jetties to the standpipes and back


----------



## shallowgal

Oh man here we go with the shootout again. Man we put alot of thought and effort into organizing this several years ago (like 5-6 years ago). Lots of plans drawn up etc. Here's the link

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=62434&highlight=shallow+water+shootout

I think it'd be a helluva time for sure, definitely dangerous and risky and will probably draw negative attention for people wanting to further their agenda, but I'd love to see it!


----------



## Number_Five

So far we have between 8 and 10 boats that are in...could be more some of the posts were vague.

I've already begun conversation with the guys that are starting a tow business, he said they would have between 2 and 3 airboats available depending on the timing. I would love to see some of the big cats get after it...heck they could have their own division!

Five


----------



## TKoenig

depending on the date, i could have two of my boats down there. 18' SS and a 10' mowdy


----------



## Kyle 1974

shallowgal said:


> Oh man here we go with the shootout again. Man we put alot of thought and effort into organizing this several years ago (like 5-6 years ago). Lots of plans drawn up etc. Here's the link
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=62434&highlight=shallow+water+shootout
> 
> I think it'd be a helluva time for sure, definitely dangerous and risky and will probably draw negative attention for people wanting to further their agenda, but I'd love to see it!


they just need to wait until a big kayak tournament somewhere so all the WPP people will be somewhere else! :rotfl:


----------



## OffshoreChris

Im in. Im out here on the Island and I know that area well. BBQ Beer and runnin skinny... What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## ReelWork

OffshoreChris said:


> Im in. Im out here on the Island and I know that area well. BBQ Beer and runnin skinny... What could possibly go wrong?


Exactly! It's the perfect event... Only thing missing is guns and fireworks! :rotfl:


----------



## Blue Fury

Depending on date, I will go. 23' shoalwater cat


----------



## Kyle 1974

ReelWork said:


> Exactly! It's the perfect event... Only thing missing is guns and fireworks! :rotfl:


What so you mean missing? They're already packed in the boat


----------



## railbird

I would love to see true running depth numbers for all the boats. I would relish the chance to participate in this even. I would expect some negativity to come from those pushing agendas. I would bet one of the wpp guys would show up with a kayak and claim they were fishing and being harassed by power boaters.

I would be willing to bet an rfl with a trp can run shallower and or make it farther than my Honda powered rig provided its operated properly. If we were doing this in a back lake over soft mud, I would take all bets.


----------



## flatsmaster14

railbird said:


> I would love to see true running depth numbers for all the boats. I would relish the chance to participate in this even. I would expect some negativity to come from those pushing agendas. I would bet one of the wpp guys would show up with a kayak and claim they were fishing and being harassed by power boaters.


That wpp guy can shove his kayak up his ***!


----------



## Kyle 1974

railbird said:


> . I would bet one of the wpp guys would show up with a kayak and claim they were fishing and being harassed by power boaters.
> 
> .


Thus why the fireworks are already packed on my boat.


----------



## Number_Five

What I may do is talk to the towing people, and see if there is a particular weekend that may be better for them...considering this event REALLY needs the participation of these guys. If I get that info I will start posting up possible dates, and I know they already suggested this be in the afternoon if possible.

Is anyone good at sifting through data to see what past tides were, and maybe form a prediction of future condistions?

Then there is course set up and measurements that would need to be taken. Also, I would like to have planing your boat be a category, so we would have to scout out possible areas that would be suited to that part of it..I know I couldn't find one! 

The area is hard sand that is 3" deep...those guys can go fish somewhere they may actually catch something!

Let me know if anyone can do the tide search...

Thanks!
Five


----------



## bayourat

You guys go run your rig onto a sandbar on purpose...... I know mine runs plenty shallow without tearing it up on purpose. I will keep my scooter in the soft stuff.


----------



## flatsmaster14

Get with the tow company and ask how much it would cost to have an airboat with us all day. If they give you a price we can split it up, everyone pay


----------



## railbird

The simple answer to when is pick any north wind day over the next 2 months. You will have a low tide. I would rather do all of this in the back sloughs of nueces bay. On a cold front we can find places that have zero-6" of water in them. This area will be way easier on the boats too. The best part is when the tide returns all scars will be removed.


----------



## Number_Five

railbird said:


> The simple answer to when is pick any north wind day over the next 2 months. You will have a low tide. I would rather do all of this in the back sloughs of nueces bay. On a cold front we can find places that have zero-6" of water in them. This area will be way easier on the boats too. The best part is when the tide returns all scars will be removed.


Is there a spectator area that is close for setting up tents and BBQ pits? As long as we can drive to it I'm open to suggestions. I also want someting to mark out a run path, so preferrably something easy to walk in sure would be nice!

Problem with the north wind is that this would need advanced planning, to have everyone show and secure the tow boats.



> Get with the tow company and ask how much it would cost to have an airboat with us all day. If they give you a price we can split it up, everyone pay


That's why I'm thinking about an entry fee for everyone who wants to participate...pay for the tow boats, and if left over maybe a Prop to the winner! Not how I would hndle someone who wanted to run, but didn't want to pay the participation fee to ensure the tow boats are on scene.

Five


----------



## Specsniper

Seems like the biggest concern is the "negative press" from those concerned about sea grass damage. Why not earmark a percentage of the entry fee and/or take donations for an organization that can apply it towards sea grass restoration. Just a thought.


----------



## whistlingdixie

I have the local Hooters girls down for boating washing afterwards. Of course they charge a minimal fee.


----------



## DGAustin

The Corpus Christi Boat Show (held in Robstown) is February 21-24, in case you want to have multiple things to do.


----------



## boltmaster

one other problem i see is the track course. as boats run the track the cuts and gouges from stuck boats and motor skegs grooves from boats that may make it will maybe make an unfair trail advantage for the following boats.

besides we all have seen "railbirds" video. if its wet he can do it........LOL:rotfl:

actually this deal has diaster written all over it....bound to get hammered by TPW, game wardens and possibly coast guard once they find out about it, possible ticket violations and as mentioned the negative impact it is bound to churn from the tree huggers......*but heck why not!!!! i will put my tran baby cat in the mix. *......better get some rates for the tow boats. i bet it will cost more than $50.00 - $75.00 per entry to cover the fees

way to go five!!! you have turned a personal ordeal into a cool (2cool???) event....it we can pull it off


----------



## Kyle 1974

What's illegal about it? There's no Seagrass in that area. Are we supposed to protect the sand now?


----------



## ReelWork

Kyle 1974 said:


> What's illegal about it? There's no Seagrass in that area. Are we supposed to protect the sand now?


X2 - Exactly what I was thinking... :headknock


----------



## boltmaster

kyle 1974 said:


> what's illegal about it? There's no seagrass in that area. Are we supposed to protect the sand now?


didnt say it was illigal...specifically!!! 
But you can bet your tail they would find some lame charge or violation ....reckless boating or some such nonsense if they were pushed on it.....just a thought that should be taken in to account IF this is a serious idea!.


----------



## El Primero

This may be worth a drive from Baton Rouge.


----------



## Number_Five

Bolt this is serious I promise! I want to take that bad memory and change it over, to something a heck of a lot more fun. And I tallied you as "in with the BC"!

We are getting up there fellas, looks like at this moment we're at about 12 - 14 boats, I think critical mass is at least 20 to ensure that we have enough funds to reserve airboats for the day. At $75 x 20 boats that $1500 for tow services.

If anyone has access to an airboat don't be shy! I know there was someone asking about starting a forum for those guys, but I can't remeber who it was, or have the time to search.

El Primero, be good to see you in south Texas man!

Five


----------



## railbird

A better option would be to find a flooded plowed and disced field after a huge rain and do it over private property.


----------



## devil1824

Y'all need the tow company to sponsor the event. Everyone that enters puts there sticker on the boat for a certain amount of time. Plugs on 2cool? Something.


----------



## flatsmaster14

Let us know how much the air boat will be


----------



## Number_Five

Flats, Email is out now...waiting on a response but I'm hoping it's not much more than a day of guiding...for each boat.

That's an idea Railbird...heck lake travis is pretty dang empty right now!

I'm going to go through this and determine how many boats we're actually at right now...couldn't do that while at work!

Five


----------



## RACK EM UP 31

This is a bad idea... sorry for not reading the entire 9 pages of this(I will later), but this is going to give anti-flats/power boats groups a lot of ammo in their fight against us. 

Along with protecting seagrass, they also cite reckless boating as a hazard to kayakers. This whole thing, as fun as it sounds, does not bode well in portraying a positive image for flats boats and boats in general. Which is just more of a reason to have No Motor Zones established.

Please do not do this.


----------



## RACK EM UP 31

Number_Five said:


> Flats, Email is out now...waiting on a response but I'm hoping it's not much more than a day of guiding...for each boat.
> 
> That's an idea Railbird...heck lake travis is pretty dang empty right now!
> 
> I'm going to go through this and determine how many boats we're actually at right now...couldn't do that while at work!
> 
> Five


Look, man... some of us grew up on, live on, and basically breathe these waters. You visit from Austin occasionally to fish. To you, it's a fun monthly(maybe?) trip down here, but little do you know... there are some people that would love to see power boats off the water in certain areas. This is a perfect reason for them to snag pics and twist the story, no matter how harmless you think it is. These groups are crafty.

I mean no offense about you not living on/near the water, but these are some of our lives. It's all we know and do... and have for generations.

Coming from a 21 year old, this is about as immature as it gets.


----------



## flatsmaster14

There shouldn't be anyone fishing from a kayak near 20-30 boats running. I think it would be better over mud, but mud won't test a boat like sand.

As long as there is no sea grass I don't see how this could be a problem.


----------



## Number_Five

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> This is a bad idea... sorry for not reading the entire 9 pages of this(I will later), but this is going to give anti-flats/power boats groups a lot of ammo in their fight against us.
> 
> Along with protecting seagrass, they also cite reckless boating as a hazard to kayakers. This whole thing, as fun as it sounds, does not bode well in portraying a positive image for flats boats and boats in general. Which is just more of a reason to have No Motor Zones established.
> 
> Please do not do this.


I respect this very much.

However, I feel that if an event is done responsibly and with TPWD knowledge and permission, then that is something the anti-flats boats guys will have to deal with.

In addition, I feel it is my right as a citizen to enjoy public lands as much as the next guy. Again, if it is done safely and responsibly.

I will be reaching out to TPWD at the central office here in Austin for a permit, or other form of authorization prior to event date. If that cannot be obtained, then an alternative will need to be discussed. We can elaborate on that if we want in this thread as well.

Five


----------



## RACK EM UP 31

Number_Five said:


> In addition, I feel it is my right as a citizen to enjoy public lands as much as the next guy. Again, if it is done safely and responsibly.
> 
> Five


Well, I can't really argue with that. Haha


----------



## pmgoffjr

I'm in, wherever you want to have it. Hope you have an "open" division. No fouls will be called on us then. Hard sand, it's game freaking over.


----------



## Number_Five

pmgoffjr said:


> I'm in, wherever you want to have it. Hope you have an "open" division. No fouls will be called on us then. Hard sand, it's game freaking over.


Let's talk divisions....How would you break it down?

There are lots of styles of boats, not all created equal, but always compared to one another. Like Shallow Sport and a cat hull...I think they need to compete with one another. But the size of the boat could be a determining factor in divisions.

What do yall think?

Five


----------



## Kyle 1974

I say do it. I'm sick of the wussification of society... walking on eggshells just because some other person might be offended by your actions. better not do this... better not make the WPP posse upset. 

hell, invite them over... You guys can have a kayak division too, so everyone is included... and we'll even give EVERYONE a blue participant ribbon, and not keep score. you know, the new american way.


----------



## railbird

If you had some flooded private property for this event it would be great. Otherwise you better get permission from glo and Tpwd.


----------



## Number_Five

I agree on both counts:

1. I am a firm believer in the fact that our rights are diminishing ever so slightly every day, and that we need to have some fun once in a while...otherwise life gets boring quickly.

2. That being said, I want to be responsible about it. I have already begun the information gathering on pursuing legal rights to hold the event in public waters.

If anyone has any leads or information to share with me in the pursuit of obtaining legal rights to hold the event, don't be shy.

Five


----------



## pmgoffjr

If they can't catch me, it's not illegal...


----------



## Trouthunter

> rfl with a trp can run shallower


I'd agree with that; **** things can run on top of mud and sand for a long way lol.

TH


----------



## Number_Five

Current standings:

Absolute in (Depending on date) = 12

Interested (need more info) = 4

16 in one day, so if we can get a few more then we may be able to get this bird off the ground! 

Five


----------



## sotxks

Number_Five said:


> I respect this very much.
> 
> In addition, I feel it is my right as a citizen to enjoy public lands as much as the next guy. Again, if it is done safely and responsibly.
> 
> Five


Agree!!

By the way, isn't this a study on different style boat and hulls paired up with different motors and props to determine which set up leaves less of an impact in the shallow sand flats of our bay system? It is a controlled study correct? Just 2cool members doing their part!


----------



## Number_Five

sotxks said:


> Agree!!
> 
> By the way, isn't this a study on different style boat and hulls paired up with different motors and props to determine which set up leaves less of an impact in the shallow sand flats of our bay system? It is a controlled study correct? Just 2cool members doing their part!


Yes it is....in addition we are studying the damage done to the skegs, props and lower units done while running shallow, to discourage future foolish endeavors.

Although not all the data may be collected on the latter after one event.

Five


----------



## sotxks

I'll go ahead and get the brackets I mean info spreadsheets made up!


----------



## Number_Five

*What do yall think?*

Sample bracket:


----------



## flatsmaster14

You gotta put me with railbird!? I've seen the video and I would be comfortable following that In the mud boat lol 

So I already lost


----------



## Number_Five

Hahahah!

Better you than me! LOL


----------



## RACK EM UP 31

Anyone excersising their free right in a way that is not malicious or devious against others is something I can stand behind. So I say... Tabs down, motor up, that's the way I like to ____(Ludacris reference the old guys won't get)! 

Take pics.

Ps my money is on a Chiquita, an RFL, or that one dude in the outboard jet.


----------



## Number_Five

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> Anyone excersising their free right in a way that is not malicious or devious against others is something I can stand behind. So I say... Tabs down, motor up, that's the way I like to ____(Ludacris reference the old guys won't get)!
> 
> Take pics.


That's not a Ludacris reference...it's a Too Live Crew reference...young guys won't get it! LOL

That's what I like to hear though...come on down once it's figured out!

Five


----------



## RACK EM UP 31

Number_Five said:


> That's not a Ludacris reference...it's a Too Live Crew reference...young guys won't get it! LOL
> 
> That's what I like to hear though...come on down once it's figured out!
> 
> Five


Learn something new everyday. Haha


----------



## sotxks

Someone have the link to this railbird video? I wanna see, I wanna see!


----------



## [email protected]

I can make it and we will be in my buddy's chiquita. The ol' Stingray can't do under 6 inches therefore we will not be in it. We always called that place The Bulkhead for some reason. We live on N. Padre Island so it's only a mile or two from the house.


----------



## theyallbreak

sotxks said:


> Agree!!
> 
> By the way, isn't this a study on different style boat and hulls paired up with different motors and props to determine which set up leaves less of an impact in the shallow sand flats of our bay system? It is a controlled study correct? Just 2cool members doing their part!


Now your thinking like are government make it sound good but have a completely different agenda. I like it!


----------



## theyallbreak

Number_Five said:


> That's not a Ludacris reference...it's a Too Live Crew reference...young guys won't get it! LOL
> 
> That's what I like to hear though...come on down once it's figured out!
> 
> Five


LOL That's what I was thinking. Thanks for the flash back 5.


----------



## [email protected]

I know the spot very well, we run it all the time in my buddy's chiquita, No one kayaks on the flat really and there isn't grass anywhere near it. It's a perfect place to hold it and TPWD nor the GLO will have a problem with it. People kayak in dead man's aka kates hole but the sand flat is void of them.


----------



## lwgbully

A couple of bad draws in those brackets.. This will be epic and I am in. Not necessarily to run the track, but to witness with cold libation in hand.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Is this going to be desperado skinny?


----------



## theyallbreak

Jay Baker said:


> Is this going to be desperado skinny?


I knew it was coming lol


----------



## Number_Five

theyallbreak said:


> LOL That's what I was thinking. Thanks for the flash back 5.


Too funny! Too Live Crew...I haven't heard that in years..LOL

James you make the 17th boat, and I think the chiquita will be paired up against the baby cat...we need a few more to make this realistic and to start setting dates.

Still need to work out a divisional fairness system.


----------



## Kyle 1974

Jay Baker said:


> Is this going to be desperado skinny?


I don't think they're accounting for the anti gravitational properties of the patented twin hull design.


----------



## Number_Five

[email protected] said:


> I know the spot very well, we run it all the time in my buddy's chiquita, No one kayaks on the flat really and there isn't grass anywhere near it. *It's a perfect place to hold it and TPWD nor the GLO will have a problem with it. People kayak in dead man's aka kates hole but the sand flat is void of them.*


I thought this too, but I'm still going to call and announce our intentions...the beach is such a perfect place to watch and have a BBQ too! A pair of binoclars and a hand held radio and you can be right in the action!

Five


----------



## flatsmaster14

Need to find out who owns my old flatsmaster, that would be a good boat to run with the Chiquita


----------



## Number_Five

Kyle 1974 said:


> I don't think they're accounting for the anti gravitational properties of the patented twin hull design.


Pairing the desperado vs Millennium Falcon

Five


----------



## theyallbreak

I want to see mowdy's new 12' scooter out there looked shallow when I had seen the first one out of the mold headed to cc tx


----------



## flatsmaster14

New shallow sport cat vs dargel cat!!!!


----------



## Number_Five

Let's try and organize this a little. I need everyone *who wants to run* in the event to make a simple post with their name, boat length, type and motor size (SEE BELOW):

Number_Five - 20' - 200SVT 175 VMAX


----------



## flatsmaster14

Flatsmaster-21' tran cat 150 vmax


----------



## daniel7930

Y'all got me thinking about putting my boat in


----------



## railbird

21'rfl with a lil ole Honda on the back.


----------



## daniel7930

Idk lol I have a 21 shallow sport with a 150 vmax


----------



## Beavis

I run a Chiquita there all the time as a back way to shamrock. All I have to say is you better mark a path away from the sunken telephone pole just outside the grass line / bank. Ask me how I know. Oh and by the way, I am in!


----------



## theyallbreak

18' rfl with a 115 Yamaha trp lower unit


----------



## Number_Five

daniel7930 said:


> Y'all got me thinking about putting my boat in


You know what they say...float or get off the flat!

Be great to have you in!

Five


----------



## [email protected]

Five, Beavis is my buddy so I will be in his boat, didn't want you to think there was more than one chiquita in it.


----------



## daniel7930

When is it going to be


----------



## Number_Five

[email protected] said:


> Five, Beavis is my buddy so I will be in his boat, didn't want you to think there was more than one chiquita in it.


Whew! We do need some more scooters though...and we have one jet drive...so anyone else with a jet needs to sign up!

Five


----------



## [email protected]

We are gonna need someone in an air boat to pull stuck boats to deeper water. Someone is gonna get stuck guaranteed.


----------



## Sgrem

18' Haynie seadrifter 90 tohatsu


----------



## daniel7930

I can see that James lol wish I had a air boat


----------



## Number_Five

daniel7930 said:


> When is it going to be


Great question....I wanted to get some momentum first. There has been some requests for warmer weather, but I don't want to compete for the area too much.

Weekends Only though...I can't do mid week stuff....well maybe in an emergency LOL

Feb 23rd
Mar 2nd
Mar 9th

After that it gets dicey with spring break. Thoughts?

Five


----------



## Number_Five

[email protected] said:


> We are gonna need someone in an air boat to pull stuck boats to deeper water. Someone is gonna get stuck guaranteed.


I'm working on that as of today....earlier in the thread it mentions probably having to have a participation fee of $50-$75 to cover the cost of having the airboats on site all day.

Is everyone cool with that?

Five


----------



## railbird

I expect every boat to be stuck before the end of the day if we make the course go to 0". Then it will be a simple result, boat that makes it the farthest wins. Or is this like a progressive run where someone could bow out if it gets to sketchy?

The best way be to make parallel runs to shore working over a shallower pass each time. That would lead to far less boats getting stuck.


----------



## theyallbreak

sounds good that's a drop in the bucket if I tear the boat up. I guess that's what I have insurance for. That would be a hard one to explain thou


----------



## Number_Five

railbird said:


> I expect every boat to be stick before the end of the day if we make the course go to 0". Then it will be a simple result, boat that makes it the farthest wins. Or is this like a progressive run where someone could bow out if it gets to sketchy?
> 
> The best way might be to make parallel runs to shore working over a shallower pass each time. That would lead to far less boats getting stuck.


I think this will take some thought for sure.

The area is so big and there are so many ways to set up a course. I think before you can make the run straight, you must perform a 360 to head back to the staging area. Then when your number is called again, and you made it after doing the 360 then you take it as shallow as it can go!

Thoughts?

Five


----------



## flatsmaster14

railbird said:


> I expect every boat to be stuck before the end of the day if we make the course go to 0". Then it will be a simple result, boat that makes it the farthest wins. Or is this like a progressive run where someone could bow out if it gets to sketchy?
> 
> The best way be to make parallel runs to shore working over a shallower pass each time. That would lead to far less boats getting stuck.


I like that idea, deeper water will always be close by so pulling boats out will be easier


----------



## Beavis

I like Railbirds idea of progressive shallow runs and eventually leads to zero.


----------



## Number_Five

Alright, now we're starting to get consensus on how this will work!

Ok my only suggestion is that all runs begin from the south and head north, that way you can't "skip" or "slide" across the bar by shear momentum.

I need to get some surveyor flags and do one of two things:

1. use them to mark running lanes where it is safe
2. use them only to mark hazards like oyster

Five


----------



## railbird

Makes it safer all the way around. The shallowest run may only be a crazy victory lap if captains know there rigs.


----------



## Number_Five

Agreed...so would you run until you just can't run any more then measure depth and get pulled out? (Assuming of course you didn't make it to the end! LOL)

How would you do a hole shot area?

Five


----------



## railbird

Hard sand is a very destructive surface. Hole shot will be something I probably won't participate in. I avoid hard sand for a reason.


----------



## Capt.Ralph Morales

The only place you can get up to run that flat is between the two islands of the icw there or jump out of packery and run from there to dead mans and back... There's only a couple of areas with shell ...North of dead mans and one spot going to kates


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Thinking about entering my Curlew if the date is right...I'm right up the road as well.


----------



## Blue Fury

I'd prefer if we did not do this on sand. That just tears everything up. Only weeks in march I could do is the 15th and 22nd. 

I was paired up with a tran cat? Psshh that will be easy  .. Be sure to bring my RFL also.


----------



## pmgoffjr

Number_Five said:


> Let's try and organize this a little. I need everyone *who wants to run* in the event to make a simple post with their name, boat length, type and motor size (SEE BELOW):
> 
> Pat Goff 15' homemade aluminum scooter 90 yamaha jet


----------



## RACK EM UP 31

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Thinking about entering my Curlew if the date is right...I'm right up the road as well.


Man, I completely forgot about Curlews. Definitely going to be right there with the top 2 or 3.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

pmgoffjr said:


> Number_Five said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's try and organize this a little. I need everyone *who wants to run* in the event to make a simple post with their name, boat length, type and motor size (SEE BELOW):
> 
> Pat Goff 15' homemade aluminum scooter 90 yamaha jet
> 
> 
> 
> Jets aren't allowed. You have to have a propeller to enter the contest. Otherwise I'd bring my airboat and beat your jet...
Click to expand...


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> Man, I completely forgot about Curlews. Definitely going to be right there with the top 2 or 3.


I don't see why I won't be number 1. I test drove the other shallow boats and bought this thing to get away from everyone else. Ya it's slow but if no one can get to your fishing spot who cares...


----------



## Number_Five

Alright! looks like we're getting some traction here!

By the way...the brackets are just an example! LOL I'm actually thinking that all the like boats would be paired together...18RFL vs 18RFL, Tran Cat vs Tran Cat, Shallow Sport vs Shallow Sport....you get the idea...that way all the good drivers and their boats advance.

Hopefully creating a situation where there would be 2 different boats in the "final"...even though the excat method has yet to be determined.

Thoughts?

Five


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Who you going to pair my Curlew with?


----------



## Kyle 1974

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Who you going to pair my Curlew with?


most likely with my 31' bertram.


----------



## NWcurlew

Miller... You can be my wing man anytime!


----------



## NWcurlew

New Water needs to be represented here for sure! I'd love to see an Ibis, Curlew and a Stilt in the running...


----------



## Daddysdayoff

I'm interested. I will need to know the date so I can take vacation if I'm not off.
I have a baby cat with a 60 Honda. I've never ran in that area but it sounds like
A good time.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

I keep reading that a 360 turn needs to be made. Am I wrong or are y'all talking about making a 180 to head back where you came from? I am deff. interested in this. My wife has always wanted to go to Mustang Island, sounds like the perfect plan. Need a date to try to get away from work.


----------



## NWcurlew

*May I suggest this...*

I know this sand bar is wide open with no grass on it and its darn shallow too. Also provides open water on the escape and a place for any boat to give a tow with enough rope.


----------



## Number_Five

NWcurlew said:


> I know this sand bar is wide open with no grass on it and its darn shallow too. Also provides open water on the escape and a place for any boat to give a tow with enough rope.


Running off to a meeting...but wanted to comment...The only reason i liked the closer spot was for spectators...sorry for the brevity...let me kow what you think.


----------



## pmgoffjr

Why the hate? Bring the airboats the mud motors whatever. Just because I can run past your stuck tuna rig doesn't mean the airboat won't laugh at me being stuck either. 

I was under the impression this was a shallow test with classes nobody with any knowledge thinks a prop can run with a jet.


----------



## NWcurlew

I just think that you will need an easy way tow the losers off the beach. Otherwise it will be an afternoon full of watching ******** trying to unstick the guy with enough cajones to go first... On the other hand that could be funny too. Pass me another coldie


----------



## Kyle 1974

NWcurlew said:


> I know this sand bar is wide open with no grass on it and its darn shallow too. Also provides open water on the escape and a place for any boat to give a tow with enough rope.


yeah we need a spot with at least 2-3 feet of water for everyone with fat kid boats to anchor up and watch. all that water to the north of the arrows has a pretty nice gradual grade to it, where pretty much any type of boat could get into and watch the action,


----------



## Number_Five

NWcurlew the spot that the text box "Open water for Tow boat to pull from" is right over a gut that extends almost to shore that is waist deep...even at low tide. Don't ask me how I know you can pull a boat from there!

I really want to keep the land lovers engaged, and we should have at least 2 airboats on scene to pull boats out of even the nasty stuff.

I love how you guys are really thinking about this....I'm open to having it in your location if it works better for the event.

Five


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Empty Pockets CC said:


> pmgoffjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jets aren't allowed. You have to have a propeller to enter the contest. Otherwise I'd bring my airboat and beat your jet...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok boss!
> Whats wrong with an outboard jet division?
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy
Click to expand...


----------



## boltmaster

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Empty Pockets CC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok boss!
> Whats wrong with an outboard jet division?
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy
> 
> 
> 
> AGREE..... AS LONG AS JETS RUN AGAINST JETS.......OR RAILBIRD
> 
> SINCE AIRBOATS ARE TO BE USED AS THE TOW UNITS THEY SHOULD OBVIOUSLY NOT BE ALLOWED IMO!
Click to expand...


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Empty Pockets CC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok boss!
> Whats wrong with an outboard jet division?
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy
> 
> 
> 
> See boltmasters post below yours. He obviously figured it out...you're catching up though...
Click to expand...


----------



## InfamousJ

shallowgal said:


> Oh man here we go with the shootout again. Man we put alot of thought and effort into organizing this several years ago (like 5-6 years ago). Lots of plans drawn up etc. Here's the link
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=62434&highlight=shallow+water+shootout
> 
> I think it'd be a helluva time for sure, definitely dangerous and risky and will probably draw negative attention for people wanting to further their agenda, but I'd love to see it!


haha, yep.. we've talked about if for years and years here....

another one that also threw an idea about it...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=2630427&postcount=39


----------



## InfamousJ

Jay Baker said:


> Is this going to be desperado skinny?


<queue the desperado ruler picture over hard sand>


----------



## bayourat

my question is what happens when someone gets thrown out of their boat after beaching it on hard sand.



It's not a gradual stop like in mud.....


----------



## Kyle 1974

bayourat said:


> my question is what happens when someone gets thrown out of their boat after beaching it on hard sand.
> 
> It's not a gradual stop like in mud.....


I keep band aids and ouchie ointment on my boat.


----------



## InfamousJ

Kyle 1974 said:


> I keep band aids and ouchie ointment on my boat.


maybe we can get some 2cool lawyer sponsors out there also?

how about some 2cool cops for security as well?


----------



## Stuart

Will there be a side bet on whether this happens or not? I want $20 on that it won't, other than a couple of locals getting together.


----------



## Number_Five

bayourat said:


> my question is what happens when someone gets thrown out of their boat after beaching it on hard sand.
> 
> It's not a gradual stop like in mud.....


I promise you when I was stuck at this exact location I wasn't worried about being thrown out...I was worried about being stuck there forever!

I want to turn that horrific memory into something fun instead.

Five


----------



## lwgbully

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Smackdaddy53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See boltmasters post below yours. He obviously figured it out...you're catching up though...]
> 
> Divisions with the finalist in a face of in the absolute category....
> 
> If your scared, say your scared....
> 
> Of course excluding air boats..
Click to expand...


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Huh?!


----------



## asia

After all you guys tear up your nice boats......you should enter your pickup trucks in a tractor pull and finish the job off!!!


----------



## pmgoffjr

Understand I run a jet but there's jets that can out do mine but I'm in to find out the truth. Painful as it might be its time to know.


----------



## mmerrell32

count BEMM Boatworks in with 2 maybe 3 boats try and have one in each division


----------



## theyallbreak

asia said:


> After all you guys tear up your nice boats......you should enter your pickup trucks in a tractor pull and finish the job off!!!


Ok im down for that since i do that already. I can bring some hopped up tractors to.


----------



## Number_Five

Stuart said:


> Will there be a side bet on whether this happens or not? I want $20 on that it won't, other than a couple of locals getting together.


What constitutes "happens"?



Yellow Mouth Chaser said:


> I keep reading that a 360 turn needs to be made. Am I wrong or are y'all talking about making a 180 to head back where you came from? I am deff. interested in this. My wife has always wanted to go to Mustang Island, sounds like the perfect plan. Need a date to try to get away from work.


Sorry....yes I meant 180! Kinda dumb to do a 360.

There is beginning to be a lot of interest in this, and I don't want this to go the way of the others. I am going to read the other threads provided by ShallowGal and Infamous J to see what went wrong, and what I may be able to do to hold the event.

*First obstacle I see is time* -

Dates that a majority can make it. Therefore we will set a date and hope that it can accommodate as many as possible

*Second optical I see is organization* -

Who, what, how, when and where. Therefore I will be recruiting a "staff" to handle different aspects of the event with deliverables...and if we want to do this we'll have to be on a tight timeline. Below is what we need to complete:

What - 1. Someone to set the event plan - Define what each boat must do, and then relate to each distinct division (brackets and winning criteria for each division)

How - 2. Coordinate tow boats and entry fee collection - Communicate with tow company to define the time allotment and payment for onsite availability.

How - 3. TPWD liaison - Communicate intentions to local or state TPWD and gain permission

Who - 4. Participant lists - Collect participants regardless of date and create a spreadsheet

Where has already been defined and when is dependent upon completion of the above.

*Is anyone interested in assisting me complete some of these things?*

Five


----------



## Capt.Ralph Morales

I'm in...


----------



## lwgbully

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Huh?!


Just saying bracket by jet or prop, and in the end have a bracket winner vs bracket winner showdown..


----------



## yellowskeeter

Good luck with TPW. Doesn't flats cat factory have their own big testing private lake? For some reason I swore they did. That would be much easier to do. Just throwing out a brain storm,..... It would not fluctuate by tides, it's private, it's in a controlled setting, and probably easy for spectators.


----------



## Number_Five

yellowskeeter said:


> Good luck with TPW. Doesn't flats cat factory have their own big testing private lake? For some reason I swore they did. That would be much easier to do. Just throwing out a brain storm,..... It would not fluctuate by tides, it's private, it's in a controlled setting, and probably easy for spectators.


If I were flats cat I wouldn't want Railbird on my testing grounds with a RFL! LOL

It's a lose lose proposition, their property and perceived liability and if they wanted to participate they very well could not win...that wouldn't be good!

I think the location could work...really if there is any place that TPWD would not have an issue it would be this place.

By the way TPWD crab trap clean up is mid February and I highly encourage all of you to participate in your local areas..I will try and make it down to ULM for this...to try and pay some of my karma debt off.

Five


----------



## flatsmaster14

Flats cats are "the shallowest cat boat"
Lol

Maybe the could prove that buy letting all of us tear up there test facility!


----------



## [email protected]

I am willing to help. I can collect money, I am an accountant so spread sheets and organization is my specialty.


----------



## Number_Five

Ok here is what i have so far, and I will be keeping this so I can add to it later.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Need a boat column


----------



## Kyle 1974

Number_Five said:


> If I were flats cat I wouldn't want Railbird on my testing grounds with a RFL! LOL
> 
> It's a lose lose proposition, their property and perceived liability and if they wanted to participate they very well could not win...that wouldn't be good!
> 
> I think the location could work...really if there is any place that TPWD would not have an issue it would be this place.
> 
> By the way TPWD crab trap clean up is mid February and I highly encourage all of you to participate in your local areas..I will try and make it down to ULM for this...to try and pay some of my karma debt off.
> 
> Five


 just tell them people are testing boats to validate areas that can be accessed to clean up crab traps.


----------



## [email protected]

Also I have a Coastal Propellers drag blade flats prop for sale. It has been recently completely refurbished and has a TON of cup in it. It is 15 inch diameter and 21 pitch. I am only selling it because my new boat turns a 28 pitch prop now. I only used it one time after it was refurbished and it's been sitting in my garage since. We usually ran a bravo 1 and only ran this prop when we wanted to go really shallow. It probably has less than 15 hours total on it since we bought it. It is super thick and has tons of cup so this prop would be perfect for any boat in this contest. New it cost 450 and I am only looking for 150 for it now. I am located in Corpus on the Island if anyone wants to try before you buy. It has a pressed in mercury hub on it now but I can have that changed easily.


----------



## Number_Five

Ok, thanks Skeeter...let me try this again. If you see your name on here with question marks let me know what to fill in...if I have you as interested but you really want your status as "in", let me know....and visa versa.

And the total "In" status should be 17...I forgot myself!

Five


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Put me down as work dependent. Thanks.


----------



## Number_Five

This is also what I had in mind...not set in stone:

I got you as work dependent Emptypockets.
Five


----------



## daniel7930

How hard is it to get to the area to watch. And do u have to pay the state park fee


----------



## daniel7930

Fee


----------



## Number_Five

daniel7930 said:


> How hard is it to get to the area to watch. And do u have to pay the state park fee


Getting back there was a little tricky, and would be best in a truck....which I assume most people with boats have. The first time back there I was a little turned around, but really you just keep tracking back to the water and stay on the hard packed sand...which there is plenty of.

As far as the park fee....if it helps us not get shut down then I would say everyone should pay the entry fee...although it may not be necessary on the bay side.

Five


----------



## Majekster

*Area*

Just looking at your proposed areas...you may want to check with the GLO, a lot of these mud/sand flats may be on "uplands" ...they have a lot of data available on their GIS page.

As far as "permission" goes from TPWD, good luck with that, if it's not a protected area, or in conflict with GLO or private property/leases, I don't see them stepping in to stop you from organizing this event...sure it would be nice if it was so simple for them to say yes, go drive get your rig on plane and shoot across a 2" sand flat, we don't care...but I think by asking, you'll only harm your chances of "approval"....I like "Crab Trap Cleanup Trials", maybe you'll get some support then :biggrin:

Sounds like a blast, hope you get this event going, would love to be there and see results!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

A lot easier to ask for forgiveness than permission...


----------



## greenfinder

Since this is a very widely read public forum it is likely that TPW already knows about it.
Also, it is likely most marine business people know about it, so if you tear something up by purposely running where you shouldn't you may have a problem with any insurance repair claims. Not trying to be a kill joy but its better to know what Murphy's law could bring you.


----------



## pmgoffjr

I think you have it a bit inflated.
None of the minions read this (state won't let them) or care.
If I crash and flame, I'm man enough to take responsibility. 
The *ONLY* blow back might be from three kayak paddlers who can't float their plastic toys where I'm running anyway. 
It's a public water way, I'm the public.


----------



## Number_Five

I have a tendancy to agree with pmgoffjr....I think there's bigger fish to fry for TPWD. As far as marine businesses, I can only assume if they are in this site then they know...and some have expressed interest in participating.

I did look at the GIS data, or tried to anyway. I couldn't find anything definitive on whether it was considered "upland" or not. There were a lot of definitions for both upper and lower coasts, but were in legaleze and not easily interpreted. Most has to do with oil and gas easements.

Someone is going to talk to local enforcement sometime in the next week or so, just to set get an idea of what could happen. Like I and others have said though, these are public waters on an abandoned sand flat...I don't anticipate a huge issue, but will do the due dilligence on the front end just in case.

Five


----------



## whistlingdixie

I bet if you called Johnny Majek up he would be out there with his illusion teaching some people how to run skinny.


----------



## DGAustin

whistlingdixie said:


> I bet if you called Johnny Majek up he would be out there with his illusion teaching some people how to run skinny.


Figured he would be out there in a Redfish Line, but in either one I am sure he would be good. Best of luck on the event--it sure has legs.


----------



## Justin_Time

whistlingdixie said:


> I bet if you called Johnny Majek up he would be out there with his illusion teaching some people how to run skinny.


Some of these other boats will run circles around an Illusion. Been there and done that...


----------



## Justin_Time

I'd love to come watch this but don't believe my little 14.5 Shoalwater Cat has what it takes over hard sand. 

On the other hand, it might be one of those "hey ya'll, watch this" kind of days.


----------



## pmgoffjr

I want this to happen for several reasons, the biggest is to shut up a load of people about what their sled is capable of. 

*IF* you show up to this, there's a really good chance you are of the opinion you're running something special. Which is perfect. So when the results of a well setup brand X hull stalls out at X depth, then we'll all know EXACTLY what the limitations are, and six months from now when some Igmo states his same X craft can run all day in 3" of dried mud, the facts are already out for public display. 

And for the same reason, if you do think you're in an elite crowd, you need to drag your carcass there and see for yourself. 

Rant off.


----------



## ReelWork

I'm showing up because this will be better than any show you will see at a boat ramp and will no doubt be funnier than midgets running track.


----------



## lwgbully

pmgoffjr said:


> I want this to happen for several reasons, the biggest is to shut up a load of people about what their sled is capable of.
> 
> *IF* you show up to this, there's a really good chance you are of the opinion you're running something special. Which is perfect. So when the results of a well setup brand X hull stalls out at X depth, then we'll all know EXACTLY what the limitations are, and six months from now when some Igmo states his same X craft can run all day in 3" of dried mud, the facts are already out for public display.
> 
> And for the same reason, if you do think you're in an elite crowd, you need to drag your carcass there and see for yourself.
> 
> Rant off.


Ditto...


----------



## Majekster

Number_Five said:


> I have a tendancy to agree with pmgoffjr....I think there's bigger fish to fry for TPWD. As far as marine businesses, I can only assume if they are in this site then they know...and some have expressed interest in participating.
> 
> I did look at the GIS data, or tried to anyway. I couldn't find anything definitive on whether it was considered "upland" or not. There were a lot of definitions for both upper and lower coasts, but were in legaleze and not easily interpreted. Most has to do with oil and gas easements.
> 
> Someone is going to talk to local enforcement sometime in the next week or so, just to set get an idea of what could happen. Like I and others have said though, these are public waters on an abandoned sand flat...I don't anticipate a huge issue, but will do the due dilligence on the front end just in case.
> 
> Five


I'm a Registered Professional Land Surveyor in the State of Texas and just figured I'd butt-in on the uplands part. If the area you are potentially going to "run" across is on state-owned upland, i.e. above the Mean Higher High Water contour line, then you may be subjecting yourself to an extreme amount of liability with the GLO. Once you have a couple areas figured out, let me know the lat/lon locations of start & end lines & I'll help as much as I can with the research in that aspect.

...off the record "Kick some arse Railbird!" ha! :rotfl:


----------



## Number_Five

MudCutter said:


> I'm a Registered Professional Land Surveyor in the State of Texas and just figured I'd butt-in on the uplands part. If the area you are potentially going to "run" across is on state-owned upland, i.e. above the Mean Higher High Water contour line, then you may be subjecting yourself to an extreme amount of liability with the GLO. Once you have a couple areas figured out, let me know the lat/lon locations of start & end lines & I'll help as much as I can with the research in that aspect.
> 
> ...off the record "Kick some arse Railbird!" ha! :rotfl:


Man that would be extremely helpful! I listed the general lat/lon location earlier in this thread, just as a reference.



Justin_Time said:


> I'd love to come watch this but don't believe my little 14.5 Shoalwater Cat has what it takes over hard sand.
> 
> On the other hand, it might be one of those "hey ya'll, watch this" kind of days.


That boat would be great, there are two baby cats already entered....I know there has been tons of threads and comments comparing these two great boats.

With 17 "in" we need a few more...Mudcutter and you would get us closer!

Five


----------



## Number_Five

So I've really been thinking about a date...I think it's critical for people to make plans and commit. One of the hurdles is trying to replicate the conditions I had when I got stuck...just by looking at the tides I must have really bad luck!

Take a look at these three...the upper left is the day I got stuck, the other two are some of the closest I could find during the daylight hours:

Five


----------



## OffshoreChris

Number Five... Just to let you know, I'll be running a Bluewave 180 T Special. I'm not running this boat to compete with a RFL with a TRP. I'm running this boat simply to maybe surprise some people on how shallow a properly driven modified v boat can go. And of course to just make a better show. I'm sure a lot of people would like to see something else other than a flat bottom or cat runnin skinny. Really Hope this thing happens. Can't wait too see y'all there.


----------



## Number_Five

OffshoreChris said:


> Number Five... Just to let you know, I'll be running a Bluewave 180 T Special. I'm not running this boat to compete with a RFL with a TRP. I'm running this boat simply to maybe surprise some people on how shallow a properly driven modified v boat can go. And of course to just make a better show. I'm sure a lot of people would like to see something else other than a flat bottom or cat runnin skinny. Really Hope this thing happens. Can't wait too see y'all there.


That's freakin awesome man....that takes some cahone's my friend!

I have a good feeling this will happen if I can set a date that works for a majority of people.

Five


----------



## RACK EM UP 31

OffshoreChris said:


> Number Five... Just to let you know, I'll be running a Bluewave 180 T Special. I'm not running this boat to compete with a RFL with a TRP. I'm running this boat simply to maybe surprise some people on how shallow a properly driven modified v boat can go. And of course to just make a better show. I'm sure a lot of people would like to see something else other than a flat bottom or cat runnin skinny. Really Hope this thing happens. Can't wait too see y'all there.


Probably one of the skinniest running v-hulls out there.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> Probably one of the skinniest running v-hulls out there.


Cough....cough SS ModV....:slimer:


----------



## theyallbreak

Once we get this hammered out let the @$&# talking start. lol


----------



## Number_Five

Copano/Aransas said:


> Cough....cough SS ModV....:slimer:


Does this mean you're coming out to run!? I'll be nice and put you up against Offshorechris...I'm sure he'll take it easy on you! :slimer:

Five


----------



## RACK EM UP 31

Copano/Aransas said:


> Cough....cough SS ModV....:slimer:


Wishful thinking. Haha


----------



## daniel7930

I rode in a ss mod v a 24 it surprised me on how s hollow it would run for a big boat


----------



## OffshoreChris

Number_Five said:


> That's freakin awesome man....that takes some cahone's my friend!
> 
> I have a good feeling this will happen if I can set a date that works for a majority of people.
> 
> Five


I could go out there in a RFL, Shallow Sport, Simmons, Etc but doing it in a Bluewave just seems a lot more entertaing. Like I said I'm out here on the Island, so if you need my help in anything just lemme know.


----------



## OffshoreChris

That area is my back yard so it ought to be very interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## Number_Five

I think the mod V will run shallow....but shallow enough! LOL

Offshorechris...who I'm gonna call Chris or OSC because I don't like typing that much, I'd love your help! James is down on island too so there are a couple of yall down there to do some stuff.

What do yall think of the tides I posted? I went out through May just to see what the tides held in store and they're all MUCH higher than the day I was out there...I assume that would make a vast majority of that flat about 6", and the bar somewhere in the 3" range.

Am I way off with that you think?

Five


----------



## daniel7930

with the texas flat shoot out and the LOR that 2 coolers do we should have some type of fishing torny too


----------



## OffshoreChris

Number_Five said:


> Does this mean you're coming out to run!? I'll be nice and put you up against Offshorechris...I'm sure he'll take it easy on you! :slimer:
> 
> Five


I'll go up against any other Mod V. Especially the SS Mod V. Im not a fan of those boats at all.


----------



## Number_Five

OffshoreChris said:


> I'll go up against any other Mod V. Especially the SS Mod V. Im not a fan of those boats at all.


We've got to get more guys involved....right now we're sitting at 17 and 24 if everyone committed.

I think I'll need at least 20 - 25 boats to generate enough cash flow to have two tow boats on site for the day....

As far as timing goes no matter what the date is, I could see this:

9:00 AM - Set up folks arrive with Tent (pavilion), Table and BBQ pit
9:30 AM - Start setting up the course, or marking off oyster (coordinate with tow airboats to move around quickly)
10:30 AM - Everyone meet in designated launch site, one boat will be in constant contact with the Launch tent personnel.
10:45 AM - Start first run of the day

I think the goal would be to launch a run every 15 to 20 minutes, that should give us enough time to clear the area and keep everything clear and safe.

Thoughts?

Five


----------



## OffshoreChris

Number_Five said:


> I think the mod V will run shallow....but shallow enough! LOL
> 
> Offshorechris...who I'm gonna call Chris or OSC because I don't like typing that much, I'd love your help! James is down on island too so there are a couple of yall down there to do some stuff.
> 
> What do yall think of the tides I posted? I went out through May just to see what the tides held in store and they're all MUCH higher than the day I was out there...I assume that would make a vast majority of that flat about 6", and the bar somewhere in the 3" range.
> 
> Am I way off with that you think?
> 
> Five


I can tell you this much. It's been super low lately. I wouldnt be surprised if the area were talking about doing this is out of the water. I can run out there and see where it's at tomorrow and post up pics???


----------



## OffshoreChris

Number_Five said:


> We've got to get more guys involved....right now we're sitting at 17 and 24 if everyone committed.
> 
> I think I'll need at least 20 - 25 boats to generate enough cash flow to have two tow boats on site for the day....
> 
> As far as timing goes no matter what the date is, I could see this:
> 
> 9:00 AM - Set up folks arrive with Tent (pavilion), Table and BBQ pit
> 9:30 AM - Start setting up the course, or marking off oyster (coordinate with tow airboats to move around quickly)
> 10:30 AM - Everyone meet in designated launch site, one boat will be in constant contact with the Launch tent personnel.
> 10:45 AM - Start first run of the day
> 
> I think the goal would be to launch a run every 15 to 20 minutes, that should give us enough time to clear the area and keep everything clear and safe.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Five


Sounds like a pretty good plan to me. I know a guy that works with Tow Boat, and I'm a member. Who do you plan on using for the tow boat service? I havnt had good luck with sea tow in my area. But that's just been my experience.


----------



## Number_Five

OffshoreChris said:


> I can tell you this much. It's been super low lately. I wouldnt be surprised if the area were talking about doing this is out of the water. I can run out there and see where it's at tomorrow and post up pics???


That would be fantastic! I think if this is really going to happen it will take 6 - 8 weeks to organize.

But the pics would give people an idea of the area!

Five


----------



## 89rfl

I know nothing is set in stone but walk ins will be allowed right? I never know what my schedule is so I wouldn't know if I could even go until the last minute. Sounds like its Gona be a lot of fun and I'd sure try my 18 ft rfl out.


----------



## Number_Five

89rfl absolutely as long as you'd contribute to the cost of the towboats you're more than welcome....I'd love to give everyone as much notice of the date as humanly possible. I will try and work on that this weekend for sure.

Right now I just don't think March is at all feasible...it's too soon, and spring break will be going on for like 3 of 4 weeks...no one wants any part of that I'm sure...I know I don't.

Five


----------



## daniel7930

i might have to be a walkin to 5 have to figure out this oil leak we have but if i get it fixed for sure we will be there


----------



## Number_Five

I see this thing getting into May before any realistic date materializes.....I travel for Easter every year no matter what, and spring break just eliminates March altogether.

I really don't have an issue with walk ups, my concern would be that I count on the participation $$ and then I don't get enough boats to cover. Let's say if you're a walk up, you can only be a walk up if you're signed up and a flat rate of $40, and the remaining when you show up? Is that fair?


Five


----------



## daniel7930

i would throw 40 into it


----------



## sotxks

****, we'll be down April 19-21... Sure wish we could do it that weekend! Would be fun to watch!


----------



## InfamousJ

OffshoreChris said:


> I'll go up against any other Mod V. Especially the SS Mod V. Im not a fan of those boats at all.


I've got a mod v.  Interested depending on date. Especially with a free tow when I get it shut down. I'd like to see just how low it can go running and not have to worry about all the pushing and pulling and pain. I don't care about getting up on plane depth at this point. And if anything breaks, I don't give a shoot. I don't buy things to baby them.


----------



## daryl1979

*Flats*

Now Remember Number 5 May 17th 18th and 19th is babes on the bay in Rockport There will be a ton of boats there


----------



## Number_Five

sotxks said:


> ****, we'll be down April 19-21... Sure wish we could do it that weekend! Would be fun to watch!


Tides for 4/20:

Five


----------



## Number_Five

daryl1979 said:


> Now Remember Number 5 May 17th 18th and 19th is babes on the bay in Rockport There will be a ton of boats there


OH YEAH! I was there last year during that event....we ran and hid in San Antonio bay! That is probably one of the biggest tourney's on the coast!



InfamousJ said:


> I've got a mod v.  Interested depending on date. Especially with a free tow when I get it shut down. I'd like to see just how low it can go running and not have to worry about all the pushing and pulling and pain. I don't care about getting up on plane depth at this point. And if anything breaks, I don't give a shoot. I don't buy things to baby them.


I was thinking the same thing, it sure would be great to know the absolute capabilities of your boat without having to stress out about how you're going to get out. Add a little competition to it and have some spectators with some brats and stuff...sounds like a great day!

Five


----------



## daryl1979

Number_Five said:


> OH YEAH! I was there last year during that event....we ran and hid in San Antonio bay! That is probably one of the biggest tourney's on the coast!
> 
> Five


Ya my wife wants to fish it and i was thinking of running up that way. Maybe not San Antonio bay but somewhere up there lol


----------



## lwgbully

Same weekend of Griffon tournament in port M..


----------



## whistlingdixie

I think you should all the major boat manufacturers and have them send their best shallow water drivers and lets do a boat builder class. This event will be better than any tractor pull, mud run, and wet tshirt contest ever put on.


----------



## Number_Five

whistlingdixie said:


> I think you should all the major boat manufacturers and have them send their best shallow water drivers and lets do a boat builder class. This event will be better than any tractor pull, mud run, and wet tshirt contest ever put on.


I think that's a great idea, but I also think this is a grassroots 2cool thing. I would be exctatic to have all boats represented, and I think we're getting there.

If this turned into an annual thing I could see the evolution into a true competition.

Are you going to join us?

Five


----------



## Justin_Time

Number_Five said:


> Man that would be extremely helpful! I listed the general lat/lon location earlier in this thread, just as a reference.
> 
> That boat would be great, there are two baby cats already entered....I know there has been tons of threads and comments comparing these two great boats.
> 
> With 17 "in" we need a few more...Mudcutter and you would get us closer!
> 
> Five


I'll keep watching this thread and see if the date works with my schedule, although I'm still not sure about sticking my scooter on purpose. It will run quite a ways on sand but when it sticks, it's stuck! I'd like to watch others do it though!


----------



## railbird

The goal for all competitors should be no prop scarring and making clean passes without sticking. If it gets hairy just bailout to deeper water. I know the limitations of my equipment and will attempt to avoid reaching the limit.


----------



## bngluce

So Has there been an actual date setbfor the event yet? Sounds great!


----------



## Kyle 1974

InfamousJ said:


> I've got a mod v.  Interested depending on date. Especially with a free tow when I get it shut down. I'd like to see just how low it can go running and not have to worry about all the pushing and pulling and pain. I don't care about getting up on plane depth at this point. And if anything breaks, I don't give a shoot. I don't buy things to baby them.


don't worry dawg...I'll be there watching from the deep water. I'll pull you out if you get stuck. Just bought a tow rope from a garage sell and been waiting to try it out. :work:


----------



## mgeistman

idk if this has been asked yet, but how much water on a high tide is on this sand bar? anyone got a ballpark guess that knows the area? sorry if its been asked already.


----------



## mgeistman

ok just read through the entire thread......disregard my last post lol. im runnin a 21' shoalcat with 150ish merc 4stroke with LWP...............no more overheating on the smartcraftHEHEHE! you didnt have to put me up against a RECON though geeze! lol J/K i aint scared


----------



## longboat

Number_Five said:


> ...I think the goal would be to launch a run every 15 to 20 minutes, that should give us enough time to clear the area and keep everything clear and safe...


At that rate, it will take 3 hours just to get through the first heat. What are the tides going to do during that time? If you have room, you may want to run multiple sets concurrently.


----------



## OffshoreChris

railbird said:


> The goal for all competitors should be no prop scarring and making clean passes without sticking. If it gets hairy just bailout to deeper water. I know the limitations of my equipment and will attempt to avoid reaching the limit.


I thought the goal for this was to "SEE" the limitations of each boat to get a real idea on what these boats will do? Maybe im misunderstanding this, if so please let me know... because if this actually happens, I fully intend on running my boat past its so called "known" limitations, and ill be prepared to stick it in the process.


----------



## pmgoffjr

Yeah, likewise. We're all pretty sure what we can do, let's find out what that really means. If there's wind I *KNOW* I can go wherever there's a ripple, but I generally won't go where it's just oil slick, but that might just be me.


----------



## Capt.Ralph Morales

I run a 15'John Sport with 90 Etec.....definitely in ! Let me know the date. [email protected] Boat is already down there!!!!


----------



## Number_Five

So no date has been officially set yet...a couple of pages back you will see tide conditions for a given set of days. There is one slide that is from the day the tide was super low, and I was there to confirm 3" depth across a majority of the flat. 

We will not see tides that low again for some time. I'm ok with just setting a date with the best conditions possible. 

I think we should try and limit the impact on the flat from our presence and we will choose a location with "bail out's" to deeper water without grounding the boat unnecessarily.

Is there a thought either way? I think we should be sentative to the concerns of all, this will help ensure that this event can occur and possibly even become bigger.

Five


----------



## pmgoffjr

A hard sand flat? It's sand. Next tide change it'll look exactly like it does right now. You might can impact it with a hydraulic dredge and three weeks to work on it.


----------



## OffshoreChris

pmgoffjr said:


> A hard sand flat? It's sand. Next tide change it'll look exactly like it does right now. You might can impact it with a hydraulic dredge and three weeks to work on it.


My thought exactly... Even Packery has to be dredged ever year cause it silts in so fast.


----------



## Number_Five

Hey Chris...did you get a chance to get out there? I think the tides are going to start getting higher back there...I'd say the standard depth will be in the 6" - 10" range, with the actual bar ranging from 1"-4".

Thoughts?

Five


----------



## OffshoreChris

Number_Five said:


> Hey Chris...did you get a chance to get out there? I think the tides are going to start getting higher back there...I'd say the standard depth will be in the 6" - 10" range, with the actual bar ranging from 1"-4".
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Five


I didn't get a chance to no. But your pretty spot on with the measurements...


----------



## Number_Five

OffshoreChris said:


> I didn't get a chance to no. But your pretty spot on with the measurements...


That's cool, probably no real need to get out there....as long as we think the measurements are somewhat accurate.

We still need more participants to really get this thing cooking.

Five


----------



## RACK EM UP 31

I want to see a few poling skiffs out there. Not be wise I think they will win or anything, but just for a change of scenery. There are a few that will give some boats a run for their money though.


----------



## Number_Five

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> I want to see a few poling skiffs out there. Not be wise I think they will win or anything, but just for a change of scenery. There are a few that will give some boats a run for their money though.


Right now I'd like more of any boats! LOL I think we're at like 17 - 19 boats....very close to something like that...in all reality we need about 6 or 7 more entries.

More than likely we'll lose some once the dates are set, just due to conflicts.

Five


----------



## Hardwired

I went to the area Curlew mentioned on Sunday around noon. Sandbar was dry and flat was 1" to 4" as mentioned. Would not have worked well yesterday. Oyster beds exposed. South of flat/west of oysters was ~6". 

Did not bother going further east.


----------



## gonefishing2

I think this is great idea!!! I am not reading 27 pages so forgive me. I think there should be a $10 entry fee or something to pay for a trophy or plaque, 1st -3rd. Maybe a polling skiff division to see what boat can float/poll the shallowest or fastest. I think you guys should set a date a few months out so people can plan. I will be there with a 18fter more than likely.


----------



## shooks

I think a date is more important than the number of boats at this time. Build it and they will come. I'm still in for $500 to the winner


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks

shooks said:


> I think a date is more important than the number of boats at this time. Build it and they will come. I'm still in for $500 to the winner


Thanks Scott - make the check out to "Full Throttle BoatWorks" - LOL.

We need a date as I need to work with SCB and get a new Recon in the mold for this!


----------



## Number_Five

shooks said:


> I think a date is more important than the number of boats at this time. Build it and they will come. I'm still in for $500 to the winner


You are the man! I'm afraid we still don't have a winning criteria yet, and if there are divisions etc....lots of stuff yet to do before we can get to prize money!

However, I would love to hammer this thing out and get to a "grand flats champion"!



> I think this is great idea!!! I am not reading 27 pages so forgive me. I think there should be a $10 entry fee or something to pay for a trophy or plaque, 1st -3rd. Maybe a polling skiff division to see what boat can float/poll the shallowest or fastest. I think you guys should set a date a few months out so people can plan. I will be there with a 18fter more than likely.


We have to collect a "participation fee" just to be able to afford the on site airboats we have planned on being there. That fee will probably be in the $50-75 range and go directly to the tow guys.

I could see this getting there, but there is so much to do.

Five


----------



## Number_Five

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> Thanks Scott - make the check out to "Full Throttle BoatWorks" - LOL.
> 
> We need a date as I need to work with SCB and get a new Recon in the mold for this!


Ha let the smack talk begin, heck we haven't even gotten all the details down yet! LOL

We are getting closer to finalizing some key milestones though.

Five


----------



## railbird

Y'all can just have them engrave railbird on that trophy!


----------



## daniel7930

Lol. I agree what rail bird says


----------



## ESCB Factory

If shallow water performance is a tie between various boats, we can just have smoothest ride, and fastest top end judgement. 

That's (2) M's in "SIMMONS"...lol.


----------



## Number_Five

railbird said:


> Y'all can just have them engrave railbird on that trophy!


HAHA...I didn't get home in time to see the video...nothing is certain until I do! LOL



> If shallow water performance is a tie between various boats, we can just have smoothest ride, and fastest top end judgement.
> 
> That's (2) M's in "SIMMONS"...lol.


Everyone wants the trophy! Rules are still being made...and probably will be until I figure out a way for me to win!

Five


----------



## Suttle76

I am just now reading about this but it sounds like a great idea. I have always wanted to see how shallow my boat could really run. I would defiantly pay some cash to have a tow boat on hand.


----------



## mgeistman

I'm gonna win


----------



## daniel7930

Number 5 if u r in charge u always win lol


----------



## Number_Five

Suttle76 said:


> I am just now reading about this but it sounds like a great idea. I have always wanted to see how shallow my boat could really run. I would defiantly pay some cash to have a tow boat on hand.


Great, more the merrier! What set up do you run?



> I'm gonna win


Looks like everyone's gonna have to come strong to get this prize!



> Number 5 if u r in charge u always win lol


I plan on having some new friends or new sworn enemies after this! LOL

Five


----------



## younggun55

Ill come play in my tower, might take 2 airboats to pull my barge out if I stick it though haha


----------



## mgeistman

younggun55 said:


> Ill come play in my tower, might take 2 airboats to pull my barge out if I stick it though haha


Haha! Same here!


----------



## Drill1

Has a date been set yet? My boat will run skinny but not that skinny. I sure would love to see this take place. Would be fun to watch and a great promo for those in the market for a new flats boat.


----------



## theyallbreak

I have no miracle boat but I'm sure a lot of people are going to have a reality check when the tape measure is pulled out. Lol


----------



## RACK EM UP 31

It would be cool to eventually see this graduate to a flooded course like those jetsprint boats that twist and turn through those crazy corners. 

You could let the water out of the course as the competition went on. Just thinking out loud. Ha


----------



## railbird

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> It would be cool to eventually see this graduate to a flooded course like those jetsprint boats that twist and turn through those crazy corners.
> 
> You could let the water out of the course as the competition went on. Just thinking out loud. Ha


This is the way to do this. If we knew a rice farmer, we could flood a field and get this done. I think this could be a profitable event for someone who had the means and place to pull this off.


----------



## gonefishing2

*c*



theyallbreak said:


> I have no miracle boat but I'm sure a lot of people are going to have a reality check when the tape measure is pulled out. Lol


I was thinking the exact same thing. All these guys with boats that will "run in 4 inches" are about to want there money back, if they show up. Not that my boat can, but I dont claim anything either. I am getting pretty excited about this, hop eI can make it.

So why dont you guys have a date yet? How about the spring break time frame? Late March, pretty weather, people will be down fishing anyways, spring breakers, etc.


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher

Count me in for any time other than the first two weekends in March. 

Ill be in a 24ft Dargel with a VMax HPDI Yammie on the back.

I doubt I will win it all but I bet I can give 90% of the boats in this thread a run for their money(except jet drive and air boats). Plus Im just interested in what my boat and other boats can "officially" run IN. Not run OVER. 

As for the tide changing problem, maybe you could put some sort of scale or rulers on the PVC markers which will indicate the actual water depth at that location. As tide comes in, move the rund closer to land accordingly. And vice versa. Just a thought. 

LETS DO THIS!!!!:brew:


----------



## younggun55

Is there going to be a category for who can run the skinniest with the most good looking women on the boat?


----------



## Stuart

theyallbreak said:


> I have no miracle boat but I'm sure a lot of people are going to have a reality check when the tape measure is pulled out. Lol


Especially when it comes to getting on plane on a hard bottom. That's where I see the most fantastic claims.


----------



## railbird

Hard sand is very tough on prop rigs. Jets seem to have the edge there. After watching the SCB jet video. I'm sold on jets for hard sand takeoffs.


----------



## [email protected]

Better make sure whatever guys you use for towboats with airboats have insurance, because if one bow eye or something busts loose and heads for that prop in the airboat, then you will have disaster that that entry fee will not cover.


----------



## Number_Five

March is way too soon, and i'll be traveling the last week....so more than likely it'll be somewhere in the April to may range.


----------



## Suttle76

I have a 20foot AttackAflats with Yamaha 115 4 stroke. I have ran in some skinny water but I have never pushed it to the limit. Count me in!!!


----------



## pmgoffjr

It's pretty simple physics on prop vs squirt boat on takeoff, you need a decent amount of vertical water for a prop to grab, you only need 1" horizontal for a jet to suck up and spit out.


----------



## CroakerSoaker

Just my 2cents on an airboat for towing. If it is hard sugar sand the airboat won't work, it needs a little slick mud on top. You might consider that in picking location


----------



## RACK EM UP 31

pmgoffjr said:


> It's pretty simple physics on prop vs squirt boat on takeoff, you need a decent amount of vertical water for a prop to grab, you only need 1" horizontal for a jet to suck up and spit out.


As much as I agree with you, I think you are leaving off other factors that make for a skinny running boat... hull design, balance, power, operator skill, and so on and so forth.

Some of these tunnel designs are so efficient that they go beyond just raising the lower unit in comparison to the bottom of the hull, but to the point of gathering the surrounding water into the tunnel and "tricking" the lower unit into running 6+" when the boat itself is skimmin 2-3". You may be able to get up in skinnier water, but I am willing to bet there might be a boat or two that runs with that jet.



CroakerSoaker said:


> Just my 2cents on an airboat for towing. If it is hard sugar sand the airboat won't work, it needs a little slick mud on top. You might consider that in picking location


http://airboatcoatings.com/


----------



## mgeistman

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> As much as I agree with you, I think you are leaving off other factors that make for a skinny running boat... hull design, balance, power, operator skill, and so on and so forth.
> 
> Some of these tunnel designs are so efficient that they go beyond just raising the lower unit in comparison to the bottom of the hull, but to the point of gathering the surrounding water into the tunnel and "tricking" the lower unit into running 6+" when the boat itself is skimmin 2-3". You may be able to get up in skinnier water, but I am willing to bet there might be a boat or two that runs with that jet.
> 
> http://airboatcoatings.com/


Yep!! Mine will!!!


----------



## fishnvet

I'd bring my homemade scooter with jet but I'd be paired against Goff. That'd be fine, but I'm afraid we'd both basically have to run our scooters up on dry land to stick them. I guess i'd better bring my PVC to slide it back in the water afterwards.


----------



## pmgoffjr

Nobody was talking about what it took to run in, but what it took to take off in. It takes a lot more water to get a prop moving forward than it does a jet. You have a skeg, and a prop pointing forward, it's just the dynamics involved, you need at least half the prop in the water to take off, I just need a much thinner layer for the intake to suck up and squirt out.

No doubt there's going to be some well designed and setup hulls that can *RUN* with the jet, but takeoff? It won't be close. I've run plenty of props, and setup plenty, and pushed the limits on everything I've had, used to have a scooter that can run everywhere my jet runs, but it couldn't take off where I can now. 

I guess that's why we're having this shindig, BS ends and reality starts.


----------



## southbay

If you get this setup, contact me because I think we've got several boats that would be fun to run there. [email protected]


----------



## gonefishing2

this whole thing is such a great idea.  I think I read where there were no "jets" allowed. I think there should be a different catagory for jets, mainly for spectators. I have never seen a jet drive on a little scooter boat and I think it would be cool to see what they can do. 

Also, what about a small benefit fishing tournament, that way we can have another reason to show up and launch the boat. Maybe $20 per person, weigh in is on the water by the sandbar at noon. shallow water competition starts at noon. 
just throwing out ideas, I hope to be there either way.


----------



## fishnvet

If the event is held on a day I can get down there, I think I'll show up with my scooter jet whether they let me run it or not, just to watch the fun. I don't really think running a jet drive on the course will give anybody any good info. They don't run quite as shallow as an airboat but you'd almost have to beach them to stick them so I don't know that it would prove anything really. What I really want to see is how all the amazing prop setups actually perform side by side. Getting those guys to run so shallow is what impresses me. Videos such as Railbirds are quite impressive and really show how ingenious guys can be. Me running around in 2" of water over hard sand in my scooter isn't really a feat because it's not hard to do with any jet.


----------



## RACK EM UP 31

pmgoffjr said:


> ...BS ends and reality starts.


Calm down there, Dirty Harry... this is all for fun.


----------



## Number_Five

Definitely will have a jet class...I know a lot of folks that have really wanted to not have an event that has you planing out in hard sand..too hard on equipment on purpose.

I personally would like to see what mine will get up in, by someone who knows more than I do. This only my second boat that I've owned, and I taught myself how to drive a boat. So I definitely would not say I'm in some of yalls class already....but it'll be fun for me either way.

I think we're seriously looking at May for this event.

Five


----------



## aqua vita

I see some kind of flats dynasty reality show in the works here.


----------



## mgeistman

If you gonna have two classes can one person run in both classes? I'm getting a jet LU and would like to run both jet and prop.


----------



## Mini-x Fan

If/when this does go down... I would love to see videos from the event! This sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Newbomb Turk

Don't start packing those ice chests... :biggrin:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=5567&highlight=shallow+water+shootout

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=309&highlight=shallow+water+shootout

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=62434&highlight=shallow+water+shootout

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=157349&highlight=shallow+water+shootout


----------



## pmgoffjr

Let's no over think this until it fades away. One guy with a big airboat, show up *here* and let's go tear some stuff up!


----------



## Number_Five

Sorry guys, I haven't kept up with this lately, it's been a really busy week. Trust me this thing has NOT faded yet. There are active communications on making this happen in the safest, least damaging way possible to all participants and spectators.

Stay tuned

Five


----------



## spurgersalty

pmgoffjr said:


> Let's no over think this until it fades away. One guy with a big airboat, show up *here* and let's go tear some stuff up!


Bingo!
You start talking entry fees and you start talking insurance and such.
Let's try it like this: "guys, show up "here" on ? date and bring a little cash and a bit of aspiration and let's have some fun!!!"


----------



## RACK EM UP 31

Trying to keep this alive. 

Spurge has the right idea for the first few rounds of this. Don't try to do it so proper at first. Don't try and accommodate everybody. 

Just having the damm thing is a start, so start there! Once every two months. Trying to plan tides down to inches that far in advance is ridiculous. Just get a few guys out there and start taking pics and comparing... ASAP 

I might have to build a boat to run this event if it takes off... It will be a prop boat that will wax any jet boat's assssss.


----------



## TXPIRATE

You might have a physics issues to deal with to make that happen.


----------



## mgeistman

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> Trying to keep this alive.
> 
> Spurge has the right idea for the first few rounds of this. Don't try to do it so proper at first. Don't try and accommodate everybody.
> 
> Just having the damm thing is a start, so start there! Once every two months. Trying to plan tides down to inches that far in advance is ridiculous. Just get a few guys out there and start taking pics and comparing... ASAP
> 
> I might have to build a boat to run this event if it takes off... It will be a prop boat that will wax any jet boat's assssss.


 will it wax every prop boat too??:dance:


----------



## railbird

Lol. Here we go.


----------



## Kyle 1974

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> I might have to build a boat to run this event if it takes off... It will be a prop boat that will wax any jet boat's assssss.


right..... :rotfl: From the resident boat expert. LOL


----------



## Newbomb Turk

probably has experience parting water too...


----------



## mgeistman

Newbomb Turk said:


> probably has experience parting water too...


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: that was a good one!!!


----------



## Number_Five

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> Trying to keep this alive.
> 
> Spurge has the right idea for the first few rounds of this. Don't try to do it so proper at first. Don't try and accommodate everybody.
> 
> Just having the damm thing is a start, so start there! Once every two months. Trying to plan tides down to inches that far in advance is ridiculous. Just get a few guys out there and start taking pics and comparing... ASAP
> 
> I might have to build a boat to run this event if it takes off... It will be a prop boat that will wax any jet boat's assssss.


Alright....alright...alright...keeping it simple at first I promise...no more visions of grandure...for now.

Can't wait for this to happen so the smack talk can really begin.

Five


----------



## spurgersalty

Y'all don't make me bring my lil' tin tunnel with a 25horse tiller, I normally just take it out on the lawn after the sprinklers have been on for a bit serves a dual purpose: cuts the grass and keeps the carbs from gumming up.


----------



## Newbomb Turk

Why do you need sprinklers? Mine does the same on morning dew....


----------



## meterman

My pro drive i just show it a pic of rain off i go

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spurgersalty

Newbomb Turk said:


> Why do you need sprinklers? Mine does the same on morning dew....


We're in a drought still


----------



## railbird

My rfl tunnel is so good, I have to tape cardboard to the bottom when deagging it on tje trailer, so I don't flood the road on the way to the ramp.


----------



## railbird

First liar doesn't have a chance around here.


----------



## spurgersalty

railbird said:


> First liar doesn't have a chance around here.


You were lying???:slimer:


----------



## mgeistman

Well y'all have some pretty shallow boats.......but my sponsons open up in to wings and will lift off once I get on plain, and my prop(s) are soooo big I don't even have to run them in water!!lmfao


----------



## pmgoffjr

I just aim for the oyster shell washed up on the bank, when I crush them, it's better than water.


----------



## Number_Five

I once drove my boat from Austin to Corpus...through a mirage! 

Today was the best day for this event yet....we're gonna get this thing going!

Five


----------



## flatsmaster14

My tran cat will run in 80% humidity or a wet news paper.


----------



## RACK EM UP 31

TXPIRATE said:


> You might have a physics issues to deal with to make that happen.


Not if I'm only spinning a ten inch prop on a 25hp tiller. That little prop will grab all the water it needs to hang with a jet.


----------



## TXPIRATE

Not over hard sand. Also the gears in the lower unit would last about 2 seconds. Killing me....


----------



## mgeistman

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> Not if I'm only spinning a ten inch prop on a 25hp tiller. That little prop will grab all the water it needs to hang with a jet.


Sounds like you got it all figured out! Hope to see you there! Lmfao


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

Alright I still havent seen a date posted. I want to see this thing take off and the only way to get it done is set a date. I say May 4th, it's a holiday weekend (For Some) so a lot of people should be able to make it. DONE!!! date set!


----------



## spurgersalty

Yellow Mouth Chaser said:


> Alright I still havent seen a date posted. I want to see this thing take off and the only way to get it done is set a date. I say May 4th, it's a holiday weekend (For Some) so a lot of people should be able to make it. DONE!!! date set!


PM Number five. There's emails about this with discussions on dates.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Yellow Mouth Chaser said:


> Alright I still havent seen a date posted. I want to see this thing take off and the only way to get it done is set a date. I say May 4th, it's a holiday weekend (For Some) so a lot of people should be able to make it. DONE!!! date set!


Well I guess NumberFive isn't the event coordinator any more. Wow

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## flatsmaster14

Yellow Mouth Chaser said:


> Alright I still havent seen a date posted. I want to see this thing take off and the only way to get it done is set a date. I say May 4th, it's a holiday weekend (For Some) so a lot of people should be able to make it. DONE!!! date set!


No Holiday weekends, we don't need the extra eyes watching


----------



## mgeistman

Yellow Mouth Chaser said:


> Alright I still havent seen a date posted. I want to see this thing take off and the only way to get it done is set a date. I say May 4th, it's a holiday weekend (For Some) so a lot of people should be able to make it. DONE!!! date set!


Ummm yea sure, may 4th!!!! You head out there(wherever there is), and will be right behind you! Hehehe make sure you take Rack um up with you! Lol


----------



## spurgersalty

flatsmaster14 said:


> No Holiday weekends, we don't need the extra eyes watching


X2



mgeistman said:


> Ummm yea sure, may 4th!!!! You head out there(wherever there is), and will be right behind you! Hehehe make sure you take Rack um up with you! Lol


Lol


----------



## Number_Five

Everybody hold their horses now....there are still tow boat captains to coordinate a date with...trust me we are much further along than we were 2 days ago. 

Stay tuned

Five


----------



## RACK EM UP 31

mgeistman said:


> Sounds like you got it all figured out! Hope to see you there! Lmfao


I got 5 hundy on a game of HORSE between me and you during this thing.

My custom built boat, versus your water hose squirting piece of ****tt.

You in, Mother Hen?


----------



## spurgersalty

Never saw this coming


----------



## mgeistman

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> I got 5 hundy on a game of HORSE between me and you during this thing.
> 
> My custom built boat, versus your water hose squirting piece of ****tt.
> 
> You in, Mother Hen?


Lol sure I'm in, and why don't you post a pic of your "custom" boat and will let 2cool decide who's is a piece of ****tt. They all know my boat.........lets see yours!! LMFAO


----------



## mgeistman

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> I got 5 hundy on a game of HORSE between me and you during this thing.
> 
> My custom built boat, versus your water hose squirting piece of ****tt.
> 
> You in, Mother Hen?


I bet you have a kayak too don't you?


----------



## flatsmaster14

Lets see this custom boat!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Hope the guys from tiburon boats don't show.


----------



## TXPIRATE

Think I saw his custom boat on the water before........










Couldn't resist!


----------



## mgeistman

yellowskeeter said:


> Hope the guys from tiburon boats don't show.


Why?


----------



## mgeistman

TXPIRATE said:


> Think I saw his custom boat on the water before........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist!


----------



## yellowskeeter

mgeistman said:


> Why?


because they look like they have some shallow water potential.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks

We should have a capt party with a calcutta the night before....take 10% to fund everything and winner takes the rest.


----------



## railbird

Now we are talking. That's a Calcutta I could get interested in.


----------



## Sportsman3535

this is going be to good....


----------



## spurgersalty

railbird said:


> Now we are talking. That's a Calcutta I could get interested in.


That settles it
I'm bringing a "towboat" instead and drinking a beer unless Chuck will allow a camera man. I'll anchor it and anyone's welcome to use it for expectation.


----------



## mgeistman

spurgersalty said:


> That settles it
> I'm bringing a "towboat" instead and drinking a beer unless Chuck will allow a camera man. I'll anchor it and anyone's welcome to use it for expectation.


What would you consider a tow boat? I might be able to bring one too. Might.


----------



## Number_Five

I love the captains party....I mean meeting idea! The more we save in towing expenses the more we can think of something...completely non-binding and unsanctioned in terms of calcutta.

Dang Matt...how many boats you got!? And remember to reply all dang it! :cop:

Video may be sketchy....video in general terms and at the captains party...dang it meeting...meeting...captains meeting.

Five


----------



## spurgersalty

mgeistman said:


> What would you consider a tow boat? I might be able to bring one too. Might.


My old sea chaser with a friggin low geard Zuke 150 and I'll put the 18p prop on.
Better for pull in' and low end.
I was gonna bring a set up similar to Rackems.: 15'/42" south fork with a 3cyl. Yamaha 25 tiller. (My duck hunting rig). 
I'm not sure of his 10" prop claim as mine is a 10⅛X13p. And the only way I can. Get water is to feather it and then give it to it a bit.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> I got 5 hundy on a game of HORSE between me and you during this thing.
> 
> My custom built boat, versus your water hose squirting piece of ****tt.
> 
> You in, Mother Hen?


Nice Custom Chair Pontoon Boat you have there, i don't think i could have designed something that nice....:rotfl::rotfl:. By the way our SS ModV will get on plane in sand, but it prefers running in gravel instead gets more grip.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

TXPIRATE said:


> Think I saw his custom boat on the water before........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist!


This is the Pontoon Boat i was reffering to.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

No air boat needed here!


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Jay Baker said:


> No air boat needed here!
> 
> View attachment 579250


O No not this again:headknock. Look at the deep water in the pic the guy is holding the ruler up LOL.


----------



## Kyle 1974

Has anyone measured the distance the where the boats are likely to stick to the deeper water on the north side of the sandbar? Just curious how much tow line would be required.


----------



## Number_Five

Kyle 1974 said:


> Has anyone measured the distance the where the boats are likely to stick to the deeper water on the north side of the sandbar? Just curious how much tow line would be required.


When I got stuck there it took 2500 feet...but if I wouldn't have panicked I think I could have made it! 

That's why I was really thinking airboats would be the best bet.

Five


----------



## InfamousJ

Copano/Aransas said:


> O No not this again:headknock. Look at the deep water in the pic the guy is holding the ruler up LOL.


looks like a shadow to me


----------



## mgeistman

Number_Five said:


> I love the captains party....I mean meeting idea! The more we save in towing expenses the more we can think of something...completely non-binding and unsanctioned in terms of calcutta.
> 
> Dang Matt...how many boats you got!? And remember to reply all dang it! :cop:
> 
> Video may be sketchy....video in general terms and at the captains party...dang it meeting...meeting...captains meeting.
> 
> Five


Whoops lol, I just sent another email wrong then.


----------



## younggun55

See y'all there.....


----------



## spurgersalty

younggun55 said:


> View attachment 579270
> 
> 
> See y'all there.....


Uncle


----------



## mgeistman

younggun55 said:


> View attachment 579270
> 
> 
> See y'all there.....


Aaaaaaaawwwwwww hell no!!!! Now that's not fair!! LMFAO


----------



## spurgersalty

Just gonna say, if it winds up in a field as proposed.....I'm gonna half *** concede as I have a manual JP on my "pet".
It'll run shallow all day long. Just has difficulties gettin' up in shallower due to the manual BS.


----------



## railbird

If its done right we can create a takeoff area, make a lap and return to deep water. Continue to drain the pond until the last boat gets stuck. I would love to find my rigs limits on a private pond.


----------



## mgeistman

Chuck, is this a worked field?


----------



## Number_Five

younggun55 said:


> View attachment 579270
> 
> 
> See y'all there.....


Dude...does the chick have a life vest on, and does the driver have a mullet!?

Five


----------



## pmgoffjr

I just need a box of baby wipes, if the water goes away I can just run on them.


----------



## railbird

I am actively pursuing a venue that will take this to a totally private venue. I will have some info over the next few days to find out if its possible. The key is finding the right rice farmer.


----------



## mgeistman

So if we hit the fields I shouldn't need to bring a tow boat right?


----------



## mgeistman

I've got a 16,000# warn wench we can use for pulling people out.


----------



## spurgersalty

mgeistman said:


> So if we hit the fields I shouldn't need to bring a tow boat right?


Tractor


----------



## Copano/Aransas

younggun55 said:


> View attachment 579270
> 
> 
> See y'all there.....


Not fair man what the h*% is that thing ?


----------



## mgeistman

spurgersalty said:


> Tractor


Mmm, I can't bring ours, it's too big. Maybe someone has a little 70hp or so they could bring. I'll have my wench in my truck just in case.


----------



## railbird

If we can get this done on a rice farm, there will be room for spectators all along the levy. Charge admission and pay our expenses out of gate and sponsor monies. Many chambers of commerce will help with cash for events like this.


----------



## longboat

Copano/Aransas said:


> Not fair man what the h*% is that thing ?


www.sealegs.com


----------



## longboat

mgeistman said:


> I've got a 16,000# warn wench we can use for pulling people out.


I think a capstan winch would be the ticket here, as you can use an unlimited length of rope. The trick would be finding one strong enough - one from a Land Rover might work, if anyone has access to one of those.

An alternative would be a stationary wheel winch: 




One (capstan winch) could be fashioned from an empty rim on a HD diesel pickup truck or tractor that was up on jackstands. Put a short length of backer rope on it to increase grip.


----------



## mgeistman

LMFAO that's good, that's good!! I just can't see it working too well when your Sitting on the frame In s.tx soup. Neat video though!! I'll stick with my warn!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

railbird said:


> If we can get this done on a rice farm, there will be room for spectators all along the levy. Charge admission and pay our expenses out of gate and sponsor monies. Many chambers of commerce will help with cash for events like this.


I will be the gentleman peddling cans of deep woods off for 3 easy payments of $3.99 with a $12 deposit.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## mgeistman

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I will be the gentleman peddling cans of deep woods off for 3 easy payments of $3.99 with a $12 deposit.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! 3 easy payments? Lol crack me up!


----------



## gonefishing2

I hope you guys arent being serious about being in a feild. I dont have time to read this whole thing, but I assume you guys are joking. I hope so becuase I was really looking forward to participate/seeing this. I think it should be at the "boat hole" entrance into the bay as originally discussed. People can watch from the bank, sort of, and its free. No farmer will flood his feild for this, and I dont think your timing fits into any "planting season" as it will be spring, dont quote me on this. Its getting too difficult, just have public with boatramps. 

I guess I will look silly if this is all a joke?


----------



## mgeistman

gonefishing2 said:


> I hope you guys arent being serious about being in a feild. I dont have time to read this whole thing, but I assume you guys are joking. I hope so becuase I was really looking forward to participate/seeing this. I think it should be at the "boat hole" entrance into the bay as originally discussed. People can watch from the bank, sort of, and its free. No farmer will flood his feild for this, and I dont think your timing fits into any "planting season" as it will be spring, dont quote me on this. Its getting too difficult, just have public with boatramps.
> 
> I guess I will look silly if this is all a joke?


Are you on the capt. List?


----------



## Number_Five

So there are two options:

1. Quite seriously...doing this in a rice field. Farmers know that there are more ways than farming to make money, and an event like this would more than likely benefit the farmer and the insurance company more than any of us throwing this event.

2. In the event the rice farm option is exhausted, proceeding as planned in a location and at a time discussed and agreed upon by participants and spectators who are contributing effort to organization of the event.

One thing is certain, at this point nothing is certain...other than there are very committed and engaged individuals who want to see this thing go off. Even if it turns out to be a, "hey we're meeting at this place at this time...be there" kind of event, it will set precedence for future events.

I understand that it seems very long in planning and there may not look like very much is happening. I can promise you that is not the case, and we are actively trying to make this the best it can be. There are a ton of things to be decided, and we are just beginning to get things in order.

Five


----------



## railbird

gonefishing2 said:


> I hope you guys arent being serious about being in a feild. I dont have time to read this whole thing, but I assume you guys are joking. I hope so becuase I was really looking forward to participate/seeing this. I think it should be at the "boat hole" entrance into the bay as originally discussed. People can watch from the bank, sort of, and its free. No farmer will flood his feild for this, and I dont think your timing fits into any "planting season" as it will be spring, dont quote me on this. Its getting too difficult, just have public with boatramps.
> 
> I guess I will look silly if this is all a joke?


This is no joke. Non of us want to intentionally ground our boats on our flats, but many of us want to know true numbers on the effectiveness of our equipment. The best way to do it without the possibility of damaging any habitat or adversely effecting others enjoyment of the resource is to take this event to private land. I will take all paths necessary to make this happen including waiting until after harvest if necessary.

Private land may not be possible, but it's worth at least trying.


----------



## gonefishing2

It will be very expensive for a farmer to make this happen, there for very expensive to happen. You will have to buy water, in order to have enough, which is kind of cheap(guides do it) assuming the LCRA will sell it to you for this purpose, whichever time of year. Then levees will have to be destroyed then rebuilt, this is all assuming there is no crop. If no crop and vacant feild, it need to be mowed and somewhat leveled. Not even taking into insirance. I was excited as everyone and still support, but waiting for this to happen on private land will be forever if ever. I sincerely hope I am wrong, and again, I am in favor of this event, just don't see what is wrong with the bay?


----------



## gonefishing2

Railbird, Within 5 miles of where said public sight should be, we built a highway, a bridge, several condos, moved thousands of loads of sand, liter the beach with thousands of cigerettes buts and beer cans over spring break, etc

We drive 4 wheel drive vehicles to see if they we can get stuck or not in the beaches on shore less than a mile from boat hole sand bar. 

I am clear on saving the habitat, but this? Boats will get wear in a feild or bay. Those wpp people scariing you?


----------



## longboat

mgeistman said:


> LMFAO that's good, that's good!! I just can't see it working too well when your Sitting on the frame In s.tx soup. Neat video though!! I'll stick with my warn!


Yeah, you gotta chain the frame to a tree to keep it on the jackstands! A larger tractor would be awesome, though...


----------



## pmgoffjr

Let's just get a big twin rotor helicopter, why jack around?


----------



## mgeistman

Rincon bayou?


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher

Im with railbird on this one. I think the field idea would be more controlled and avoid a lot of hassle, both legally and from WPP type people. Aside from the logistics, the biggest problem I see is most fields have rocks in them. And those rocks tend to be brought near the surface when the field is plowed. But regardless if this happens in a field or sand flat, Im in.


----------



## asia

I have been reading this thread singe the beginning and find it very entertaining. I hope you guys pull it off and the public can come watch. There is something to be said for events that everyone can attend in their own boat. Like the big party cove deals in the lakes. So, for that reason I hope it happens in the bay somewhere.

We all have our own ideas about what it is for, but for me it is just fun. I do not see how you will finally know how skinny each boat will run, or establish some kind of clear winner....I am not even sure if a "contest" is warranted....especially for $$ which always brings out issues.

If you have multiple boats doing this over the same track of bay....the tide will either be moving in or out the entire time, so the water level will always be changing...the wind may speed up or down pushing more or less water into the area....the early boats will gouge a track in the bay bottom which will essentially make it "deeper" for the later boats to run the same route.....so as much as we would all like to know...if we are looking for "inches" of running comparison, it will be impossible to determine....so how about we get less serious, and at least for the first event just gather, run as skinny as you can......admire each others fine rigs....learn some skinny running operating tips, and have a good time!!


----------



## Number_Five

The "contest" is survival LOL.....there will be no prize money for the winner, whatever that is..unless there happens to be a side pot generated by calcutta or the like. 

What I said in the very first post is this is like two very American past times:

1. Hot rod grocery store meet ups
2. 4 wheel drive rallies on a cours set up

I really think we can provide that community feel with an event like this. I know...for a fact....I will not "win" this thing. There are too many specialized boats and too many good drivers to compete with. But I can tell you I would run, and have a blast doing it.

The ultimate goal for me is to create something that people will gather at, mix in a bit of adrenalin and a lot of laughs and I would be 100% satisfied. I feel we are on our way to doing that, and the right people are involved in making that happen.

We will need to make some commitments in order for us to move forward. But those commitments will be in the very best interest of the environment, and all of those who wish only to have a good time.

Five


----------



## pmgoffjr

We can have this started, and finished in fifteen minutes at swan point boat ramp in Seadrift.

"See that point with the terns standing knee deep?" Run through that. No? You lose.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Number_Five said:


> The "contest" is survival LOL.....there will be no prize money for the winner, whatever that is..unless there happens to be a side pot generated by calcutta or the like.
> 
> What I said in the very first post is this is like two very American past times:
> 
> 1. Hot rod grocery store meet ups
> 2. 4 wheel drive rallies on a cours set up
> 
> I really think we can provide that community feel with an event like this. I know...for a fact....I will not "win" this thing. There are too many specialized boats and too many good drivers to compete with. But I can tell you I would run, and have a blast doing it.
> 
> The ultimate goal for me is to create something that people will gather at, mix in a bit of adrenalin and a lot of laughs and I would be 100% satisfied. I feel we are on our way to doing that, and the right people are involved in making that happen.
> 
> We will need to make some commitments in order for us to move forward. But those commitments will be in the very best interest of the environment, and all of those who wish only to have a good time.
> 
> Five


Well said! I really hope this happens so all the naysayers will chill out. Lets do this! There is no reason it cant happen unless people start butting heads about this and that. 
I hope my buddy and I can make it, it will be a good time for sure and I look forward to meeting some of you and meeting some of you again. I want to run it next year when my sled is done, this year can be a dress rehearsal and Im sure were all just going to be glad we made it to the point where we can follow through with this, it is a great idea.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Delesandwich

younggun55 said:


> View attachment 579270
> 
> 
> See y'all there.....


I actually met the guy who owns this boats company at the Seattle boat show. It has a separate engine that runs hydraulic drive and lift systems. He lives on some Island in British Columbia and uses this boat to travel back and forth from the beach where he parks his car.


----------



## longboat

Still waiting to see if anyone enters an XF20....


----------



## bsaw

I will enter if it is on the bay. I am not going to a field, simply no need for that. Over 20 ft catagory. I would think there would have to be a catagory for how shallow the boat can get on plane in, or this is only a half contest. Right? either way.
call me when you guys get it figurd out, on the bay
brad sawyer 281-546-0373


----------



## mgeistman

bsaw said:


> I will enter if it is on the bay. I am not going to a field, simply no need for that. Over 20 ft catagory. I would think there would have to be a catagory for how shallow the boat can get on plane in, or this is only a half contest. Right? either way.
> call me when you guys get it figurd out, on the bay
> brad sawyer 281-546-0373


Oh yea.............we want you to come so bad were gonna call you. Geeze


----------



## Smackdaddy53

mgeistman said:


> Oh yea.............we want you to come so bad were gonna call you. Geeze


Funny

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## bsaw

I apologize, I thought i read where you had to be on a "captains list" which is why I gave my name. I guess I then figured that whomever is composing said list, would like a contact number. I don't get on here much nor kept up with all 43 pages.

I will spend the next 3 weeks or so of my life on 2cool waiting to see what happens here


----------



## spurgersalty

bsaw said:


> I apologize, I thought i read where you had to be on a "captains list" which is why I gave my name. I guess I then figured that whomever is composing said list, would like a contact number. I don't get on here much nor kept up with all 43 pages.
> 
> I will spend the next 3 weeks or so of my life on 2cool waiting to see what happens here


Its email bro.
BTW guys, I think we got some serious competition here http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=473889

He might have a tough time in deeper water tho'


----------



## TheRooster

I'd like to enter my boat in the competition please, it's a shoalwater horsefly, gets up on plane in basically nothing, and runs on funyons and hay, excellent gas mileage lol


----------



## TheRooster

spurgersalty said:


> Its email bro.
> BTW guys, I think we got some serious competition here http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=473889
> 
> He might have a tough time in deeper water tho'


Don't need to worry about deep water sir, this is a shallow water competition lol


----------



## RACK EM UP 31

longboat said:


> Still waiting to see if anyone enters an XF20....


Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## spurgersalty

TheRooster said:


> Don't need to worry about deep water sir, this is a shallow water competition lol


Ya' gotsta get there before you can run the course:tongue:


----------



## Mini-x Fan

TheRooster said:


> I'd like to enter my boat in the competition please, it's a shoalwater horsefly, gets up on plane in basically nothing, and runs on funyons and hay, excellent gas mileage lol


How muuch hp does that monster have?


----------



## TheRooster

spurgersalty said:


> Ya' gotsta get there before you can run the course:tongue:


Not a problem, ill make my own course, ill run trinity bay over by jacks pass in winter with a 50mph north wind haha nothin but sand flats and spit baby


----------



## TheRooster

Mini-x Fan said:


> How muuch hp does that monster have?


That's a good question, need to get it dyno'd, anybody got a horse sized tread mill?


----------



## Number_Five

TheRooster said:


> I'd like to enter my boat in the competition please, it's a shoalwater horsefly, gets up on plane in basically nothing, and runs on funyons and hay, excellent gas mileage lol


This is what has become of this event!? We have a horse wanting to enter?

I can promise you that you'd prefer to have this on a sand flat...mud may get you more stuck than any of us!

Five


----------



## TheRooster

Number_Five said:


> This is what has become of this event!? We have a horse wanting to enter?
> 
> I can promise you that you'd prefer to have this on a sand flat...mud may get you more stuck than any of us!
> 
> Five


I sense fear lmao don't be intimidated by the shoalwater horsefly!!! I forgot to add it is a full tunnel hull as well lmao


----------



## Suttle76

I haven't been keeping up with this thread but its seems this flats shootout is loosing momentum. I think it would be cool just to see some nice boats and run some flats. What I am really interested in is what kind of catchy slogans have been thought of for the tee shirts? A shootout doesn't count unless their are cool tee shirts to go along with it.


----------



## boltmaster

Suttle76 said:


> I haven't been keeping up with this thread but its seems this flats shootout is loosing momentum. I think it would be cool just to see some nice boats and run some flats. What I am really interested in is what kind of catchy slogans have been thought of for the tee shirts? A shootout doesn't count unless their are cool tee shirts to go along with it.


How about " stuck -n- the muck" 2013 or " a fool and his boat"N:rotfl:


----------



## Smackdaddy53

There is no reason it cant happen, I hope it does. 
For the shirts, how about a logo with Yosemite Sam holding up two guns on a boat and "Texas Flats Shootout" under it, catch phrase on the back like "Hard Up" "Skinny Beaches" or whatever

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## spurgersalty

My entry and yes, this is real.........for 1 trip at least it was


----------



## mgeistman

spurgersalty said:


> My entry and yes, this is real.........for 1 trip at least it was


Nice!!! I'd sure like to have a John boat for running lines instead of my cat.


----------



## Hardwired

Ill try and make it. Although I won't be needing a tow service.


----------



## flatsmaster14

No tow service for me either lol who needs water?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Maybe a new prop if its on a sand flat...

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## spurgersalty

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> Ask and you shall receive.


Awwww Hell!!! Never seen this banning coming:sarcasm:


----------



## flatsmaster14

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Maybe a new prop if its on a sand flat...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


Haha that's what I was thinking lol that boat aint goin no where


----------



## mgeistman

spurgersalty said:


> My entry and yes, this is real.........for 1 trip at least it was


Is this the rig you plan on running circles around me in??


----------



## spurgersalty

mgeistman said:


> Is this the rig you plan on running circles around me in??


Yes, gettin' worried aintcha'


----------



## mgeistman

spurgersalty said:


> Yes, gettin' worried aintcha'


LMFAO I'm shakin in my little pink water boots!! Your a pretty funny laid back fella, May needs to get here already so we can all talk **** in person!! Lol


----------



## spurgersalty

mgeistman said:


> LMFAO I'm shakin in my little pink water boots!! Your a pretty funny laid back fella, May needs to get here already so we can all talk **** in person!! Lol


I ran that thing one time with that 60 on it. We'll just say I ain't the man I thought I washwell:
Its wearing a 25 3 cyl Yamaha now that serves it much better.
I need to rebuild my JP, I can come up another inch according to water flow around the motor. That would put about 2" of prob below the hull.


----------



## mgeistman

flatsmaster14 said:


> View attachment 586281
> 
> 
> No tow service for me either lol who needs water?


is this the hull you built? do you have more pics or vids? i liked to pics you posted in that other thread about the hull you built. nice work!


----------



## mgeistman

spurgersalty said:


> I ran that thing one time with that 60 on it. We'll just say I ain't the man I thought I washwell:
> Its wearing a 25 3 cyl Yamaha now that serves it much better.
> I need to rebuild my JP, I can come up another inch according to water flow around the motor. That would put about 2" of prob below the hull.


dam! that little tin can outta get purtty skinny!


----------



## spurgersalty

I'll still have 3 props on hand....you know....just in case:redface:


----------



## mgeistman

spurgersalty said:


> I'll still have 3 props on hand....you know....just in case:redface:


 hope there not ss props, prolly too much to carry in that little thing!:wink:


----------



## flatsmaster14

mgeistman said:


> is this the hull you built? do you have more pics or vids? i liked to pics you posted in that other thread about the hull you built. nice work!


Yes that's the boat, I don't have any more picture right now. In the next few weeks I'm gunna start on 2 more boats and ill start a build thread


----------



## mgeistman

flatsmaster14 said:


> Yes that's the boat, I don't have any more picture right now. In the next few weeks I'm gunna start on 2 more boats and ill start a build thread


Nice! Do you mind pm me what it cost in materials?


----------



## pokejr

*2001 Tran Sport*

I found this 2001 Tran Sport for sale. I really like it and am probably going to buy it but I cannot find anything that Tran Sport built just like it to compare it to. Can someone help me out and tell me what they think its worth and if it's a good boat... He's wanting $7000 Would this be considered a baby cat or what?
Thanks in advance


----------



## daryl1979

That would be a scooter I think


----------



## texasislandboy

looks like a old scooter.. I have seen more boat sell for less.


----------



## mgeistman

texasislandboy said:


> looks like a old scooter.. I have seen more boat sell for less.


X2


----------



## mgeistman

texasislandboy said:


> looks like a old scooter.. I have seen more boat sell for less.


X2


----------



## pokejr

Going for a ride Saturday... I'm curious to see how it does on the water. I just want it for the flats near Bayou Vista and Jones


----------



## KillerShrimp

Call Donnie at Transport and talk to him about it. They made two different models of that hull design. He will be your best bet.


----------



## bentman

flatsmaster14 said:


> Can I bring my mud boat? Lol


I have owned a few mud boats they don't do good on hard sand flats


----------



## Number_Five

Pokejr Tran makes a great boat for sure, and like killershrimp said Donny will answer any question you have.

The hard sand is concerning me a bit, the more I think about it. From what I hear the airboats will have a hard time on it too.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

If there is water they will get right up on top but i dont know about how they perform on hard sand while pulling another boat that is stuck.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Cody C

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If there is water they will get right up on top but i dont know about how they perform on hard sand while pulling another boat that is stuck.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


Had an airboat pull a 24 Cajun off hard sand between coyote hole and the back of east flats one time about 15 miles north of the 'trial grounds' 
Boat was super super salty from blowing all that water up on it tho...

Cody C


----------



## letsgofishbro

If y'all make this happen let me know. Me and my scooter will be there.


----------



## pokejr

Thanks for the responses... I'm still up in the air about it. I see some really nice boats that would be smooth crossing the bay just won't go as shallow for the same price so I'll let you guys know what happens...


----------



## pokejr

pokejr said:


> Thanks for the responses... I'm still up in the air about it. I see some really nice boats that would be smooth crossing the bay just won't go as shallow for the same price so I'll let you guys know what happens...


Well I didn't get the Tran Sport. I found a 2001 shoalwater cat. I'll upload some pictures when I can


----------



## pokejr

*2001 ShoalWater Cat 14'5*

So here it is... What you think? I put in the water and cruised around a little bit Saturday and Sunday. I've got to say it is different than driving a normal boat. I'm getting it though. Can't wait for more time on the water!!!


----------



## Kyle 1974

I like it. Looks like a shallow boat. Does it slide much in turns?


----------



## pokejr

Haven't had it slide on me yet but I've only took it out a couple of times and been taking it easy...


----------



## flatsmaster14

My buddy had a 14.5 bell (same boat) and it turned very good. It would slide in shallow water if you turned too hard but all boats will. For a boat that small it rides great and its as wide as my 21!


----------



## pokejr

flatsmaster14 said:


> My buddy had a 14.5 bell (same boat) and it turned very good. It would slide in shallow water if you turned too hard but all boats will. For a boat that small it rides great and its as wide as my 21!


Yea I am very please with it. Hopefully I'll go out this weekend and catch some fish


----------



## Number_Five

Moving towards an event....few details left to work out...

Five


----------



## spurgersalty

Number_Five said:


> Moving towards an event....few details left to work out...
> 
> Five


A few???? I'm trying to sabotage a project to make it down there Friggin' construction industry:headknock:


----------



## Number_Five

spurgersalty said:


> A few???? I'm trying to sabotage a project to make it down there Friggin' construction industry:headknock:


Im sure you can pull it off! Heck it'll probably rain anyway!

Five


----------



## geistmjw

I'll be there!!!:brew2:


----------



## "Spanish Fly"

pokejr said:


> Yea I am very please with it. Hopefully I'll go out this weekend and catch some fish


Good looking little scooter. What did it run you?


----------



## pokejr

spot light fisherman said:


> Good looking little scooter. What did it run you?


I paid $7800. It has an 2006 Suzuki DF50 4 stroke with very low hours. The only thing I wish it had is a hydrolic jacklate. It has one but manual.


----------



## dannyalvarez

pokejr said:


> I paid $7800. It has an 2006 Suzuki DF50 4 stroke with very low hours. The only thing I wish it had is a hydrolic jacklate. It has one but manual.


Is the floor solid? I wonder why there were so many holes put into it?


----------



## Mini-x Fan

I talked to they guy who was selling that boat and they are access ports to the foam because it was rebuilt I think! I may be wrong


----------



## mgeistman

geistmjw said:


> I'll be there!!!:brew2:


Alright!!! That's what I like to see!! Johnny, will you please sent this man a PM and include him in the email list.


----------



## dannyalvarez

Mini-x Fan said:


> I talked to they guy who was selling that boat and they are access ports to the foam because it was rebuilt I think! I may be wrong


Just seems as though 5-6 holes in the floor would greatly hurt the structure of the floor. But who knows, could be solid as a rock.


----------



## pokejr

mgeistman said:


> Alright!!! That's what I like to see!! Johnny, will you please sent this man a PM and include him in the email list.


Yea that's what he told me. Something about having the hull inspected. It feels solid as a rock.


----------



## speck trout chaser

Number_Five said:


> Moving towards an event....few details left to work out...
> 
> Five


Any progress? just checking to see. I havent received any emails recently.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

What is the plan for this deal? Still happening or did it fizzle out again?

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Number_Five

No not fizzled out...having trouble setting a date. We're out past May now, and June is crazy busy for me.

So I'm hoping we'll have more info soon....thanks for reminding me!

Five


----------



## shooks

Rock the Dock boat show is April 26,27 & 28
There will be some boats in the water maybe the Texas boat builders will have follow the leader shoot out.


----------



## Number_Five

shooks said:


> Rock the Dock boat show is April 26,27 & 28
> There will be some boats in the water maybe the Texas boat builders will have follow the leader shoot out.


I'll be in Baffin that weekend on a floating cabin....I'd like to see it though.

Five


----------



## Smackdaddy53

At this rate I may be done with my boat and enter the jet category...

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## letsgofishbro

When's this thing going to happen. Thinking about holding an upper coast one in Galveston bay. Then when y'all have y'all's well put our top few against y'all's.


----------



## pokejr

Mini-x Fan said:


> I talked to they guy who was selling that boat and they are access ports to the foam because it was rebuilt I think! I may be wrong


Well I've been doing a lot to the boat and I opened up a few of the holes and yes you were right it is stuffed with blocks of Foam. I made the back spot infront of the motor a thru-hull livebait well with a light plus ran a automatic bilge pump at the back of both pontoons. About to start with the hydro-jackplate. I'll keep everyone updated.... I love that cat 14.5


----------



## Justin_Time

letsgofishbro said:


> When's this thing going to happen. Thinking about holding an upper coast one in Galveston bay. Then when y'all have y'all's well put our top few against y'all's.


"

I'm in for sure.


----------



## letsgofishbro

It's in the works there is a potential date and a good amount of boats that I know and an airboat and a potential location. There is a bar by the boat ramp seeing if we can get them on board for food. As soon as we get the finally word and date I will post a new thread.


----------



## pmgoffjr

Smackdaddy53 said:


> At this rate I may be done with my boat and enter the jet category...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


Well...get to work, don't want to be the only squirt boat there, they'll gang up and cry foul.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

pmgoffjr said:


> Well...get to work, don't want to be the only squirt boat there, they'll gang up and cry foul.


Im getting there bud...








http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## flatsmaster14

I think you need a bigger trailer Mac lol


----------



## Number_Five

Looking good Mac!

We'll need another jet...Goff will feel like he didn't accomplish much if he beats up on us with that squirt mobile! LOL

Five


----------



## texasislandboy

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Im getting there bud...
> View attachment 601693
> 
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


is that a 90 bigfoot with a jet?


----------



## pmgoffjr

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Im getting there bud...
> View attachment 601693
> 
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


Just screw a 2x4 for a tiller handle and it looks like you're good to go now.

Nothing will annoy a hand in a 60k rig more than Fred G. Sanford running circles around him.


----------



## fishnvet

I'll show up with my jet if it is a weekend I can make it.


----------



## spurgersalty

Smackdaddy53 said:


> At this rate I may be done with my boat and enter the jet category...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


Category???? Category my *****! If you whip our *****, you whip our *****!!
Do I see that happening? I have no earthly idea. I hope to be there just for the fun of it and see who wins, or, who comes out "on top"(intended).
:cheers: Good luck gentleman!
©


----------



## letsgofishbro

Y'all come out to the upper coast shoot out. May 5 th


----------



## Smackdaddy53

When is it happening?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Smackdaddy53 said:


> When is it happening?


The date is set for June 31 8am


----------



## Kyle 1974

Jay Baker said:


> The date is set for June 31 8am


it's bad luck to have a tournament on leap year.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Jay Baker said:


> The date is set for June 31 8am


Don't be late...what year?


----------



## Number_Five

Man...to all of y'all I am very sorry this hasn't happened. We recently have had some losses in the family and been pretty hard to do much. 

This get together has been infinitely more difficult to plan than I originally thought. By no means am I giving up, but we'll just need to kind of start over in the planning process. 

Dates are very difficult to communicate and coordinate where the most can attend. So we'll be looking at a few different strategies on how best to come to a solution. 

Anyway, just letting you all know I still want to do this.

Five


----------



## stew1tx

So this never happened? I circulated this idea pretty back in like 2004 or 5. Look up the Shallow Water Shootout. Exactly my same idea and I would have to dig them out but I have complete plans for it.


----------

